# Egg Share general Chit Chat 2006 Part 10



## Martha Moo

Egg Sharing Buddies!!   ​
 Egg Share Buddies Miracles ​
Fluffyhelen9999  aug 2004 

Shazia  ES/IVF  15/02    

kellydallard  Sept     ITS TWINS!!!! EDD 04/06/07     

kateag  Oct 2002 

ladytara  

 Dolphin01  2004 

Janey02 Natural whilst awaiting ES  22/09/06   

Gorgelocks ES/IVF  EDD 28/11/06      

 Ladymoonlight Natural  EDD 08/12/06   

Fuzzier    EDD 25/01/07   

Tweetie EDD 15/02/07  born 28/11/06    

Panda     

Topcat IVF      

NICWIM IVF sept    EDD 07/06/07 Scan 27/11     

Endometriosislass sept  12 wk scan 06/12  EDD 03/06/07   

Tazza Miracle    

  Egg Sharers!!   ​
shellyc1190 ET 24/11  Testing 08/12     

   Stimming Egg sharers  ​
Ritzisowner (LWC, Cardiff) EC 28/11 ET 01/12      

   Down reg Egg Sharers  ​
Fin D/R 24/10 EC 20/11    

Aweeze   . ES/DIVF D/R 27/11 Baseline 19/12 Stims 26/12 EC 08/01/07 

   Waiting to start Egg Sharers  ​
Maz1980 ([email protected]) awaiting 1st appt    

lounea ES/IVF August (awaiting update)     

seabreeze 1st ES Initial consultation 21st Sept    

CJ ICSI/ES baseline 25/01 EC 07/02 ET 09/02     

Dolphin01 ES/IVF changing clinic TX Jan 07 ES appt 11/12  

Lady Tara ES/IVF 1st appt 03/10 starting E/S in Jan       

Jetabrown (Lister) ES 1st appt 13/11    

Rhonda just starting out... bloods 02/11 TX Jan 2007     

Kateag(Lister) ... cycle abandoned 30/10 review 13/11     

MJP Awaiting first appt at lister for eggshare 15/11     

MandyB1971 1st E/S (CARE Manchester) D/R 12/12     

Sallyanne1 1st ES/IVF (CARE Nottingham)     

Essa (Cromwell Darlington) bloods 28/11 counselling appt 07/12    

Miss TC (Cromwell Darlington) recipient awaiting matching for her dreams to come true!!   

Egg share inbetweenies​
@[email protected] 1st ES/IVF Jan 06  Awaiting follow up/update 

Pickle_99_uk (cromwell, Darlington) 1st ES/ICSI March  2nd ES/ICSI June   Taking time out until easter 2007   

ClareyRose 1st ES/IVF Mar/Apr awaiting further update   

flo-jo 1st ES Feb/Mar.... OHSS FET May awaiting update   

nedwards ES/IVF April   awaiting follow up/update 

 xxxxMissNawtyxxxx ES/IVF Apr   

Lou_F ES/ICSI Mar/Apr...... Embie didnt divide  

Babywish ES/ICSI May   Follow up appt 15/06 awaiting update 

sweet_kitty ES/ICSI may   

Kamac80 Looking into eggshare  

FluffyHelen9999 (Lister) Taking time out, tubes removed 04/09 planning FET after recovery  

sos ES/IVF April awaiting update 

kia ES/IVF August   

Feistyblue (Lister) ES/ICSI Sept   

Mrs_H (SEFC) ES/IVF Sept  taking time out with DH,  

Mrs Redcap (cromwell, Darlington) ES/IVF aug/sep  hoping for a miracle in 2007   

Nicky1 (cromwell, Darlington) ES/ICSI Oct 06 tx abandoned   

Alexia (Lister) ES/ICSI Oct/Nov 06  

*Anyone else who wishes to be added either post or send me an IM

Emxx*


----------



## Essa

Oo look at that, I pop on to check on my new egg share buddies and I'm the first to post on Part 10 (well apart from Em of course).

Hope you are all well this wet and dull Friday.  I am sssooooo glad it is Friday, what a long week at work it's been.  Anyone got anything exciting planned for the weekend?  I'm considering starting to tackle the christmas shopping, can't put it off much longer can I!?

Love to all

Essa


----------



## *kateag*

Essa, I ditto that Im off to finish the xmas shopping tomorrow. Attacked blue water a few weeks ago, wont be doing that again!!

I have to ask, what dog do you have hun?? She is HUGE!!!

xxx


----------



## Essa

Hi Kate

What you mean my little baby?!  She is a Dogue de Bordeaux (same breed as the dog in 'Turner and Hooch').  That picture was taken some time ago, she is now 19 months old and bigger than that.  I am hoping that she has stopped growing now  .  She's just the right size for cuddles, though if she decides she wants a cuddle and you don't it's tough luck you have to give her one anyway  .  Before I got her gentle leader (goes around her nose and head) to control her properly the neighbours would have a laugh at my expense as I whizzed past their windows!!

xxx


----------



## Dolphin01

Essa -   I have this image of you being dragged down the road by your poochie but she is a lovely dog...I love dogs me...We have 2...One Alsatian and one springer spaniel....Both great dogs....

All my Christmas shopping is done so a nice relaxing weekend for us but still feel like I have forgot something...
Has anyone got their Christmas tree up yet? We got ours out of the attic last night just not to sure when to put it up....I'm thinking maybe the 1st of December as thats when Kerecsen's advent calendar will be going up....

Kate - Is your little girl excited Hun? I'm taking Kerecsen to see Santa soon in his grotto...There are just so many to choose from...Good luck with your x-mas shopping...

Hope everyone else is well...
Take care
Luv Ruth xx


----------



## CJ

Hi girls, thanks for all your good wishes, it's lovely to not be stuck in limbo, yea! 

Ruth I can't believe you've done all your Xmas shopping  , god I must get mine sorted I have 3 presents so far but hundreds more to buy.
Not even thought about a Xmas tree yet, will be getting a real one this year which I'm excited about as our usual one has seen much better days, and I love the smell of real ones, never had the room before but now we've moved we can have one 

Essa will be Xmas shopping too now I think, hate the DEC rush and things being sold out.
Love you dog too, we have a lab so not as big but he thinks he's big  

Hi to everyone else, will try to get up to date with what everyone is doing, really need so cycle buddies as I'm really nervous about this go, about having the EC and making the eggies, haven't done that bit since 03. 
Does everyone have to have another FSH blood test done on the cycle they are sharing on?


----------



## caz nox

Hello all,

Just wondering how long it took you for the clinic to find your match. We are hoping to start TX in Jan and we have an appointment on the 1st Dec to start the ball rolling. 
We are funding this privately.
If you egg share in NHS do you get bumped up the list 

Carrie


----------



## fluffyhelen9999

Ruth - I remember my mum telling me it's unlucky to put up your xmas decorations any earlier than the 1st December!!!

Essa - Your dog is lovely!!  I love bigger dogs, can't stand those little things that look more like rats than dogs, I like a dog to be a dog!!  My dogs drag me round the block as well, and that's with halti's on!!!  i think it's my fault for always walking them together as they aren't that bad on their own.  There's nothing more I love than cuddling up with them on the sofa in the evenings and watching telly - I'd be lost without them.  Here's a picture of my dog when she was a puppy, she was sooo cute then!!

I've totally confused myself with getting the NK test done today, I was trying to get it done for cheaper but it seems although I can get this done I'd have trouble knowing exactly what I'm being tested for, so I think best to just swallow the costs and get it done at my clinic!!


Helen xx


----------



## kellydallard

Afternoon all,

Just a quickie to update you all,Hope everyone is ok I do keep checking on all my old egg share buddies 

Alexia-big hugs hunny   

Kelz-you had your scan yet?? hope it went well 

Nic-how r u babe??

Our scan went fine ; 2 healthy and happy little     with very low risk of downs and there are no other abnormalities  

We have got 5 pics and we cant stop looking at them,just so relieved they are both ok!!

Lots of love to all

Kelly x


----------



## Guest

thats great news kelly, im soooo happy for you. are you gonna post a pic for us?  

love maz xxx


----------



## Dolphin01

Cj - I'm not usually this organised Hun with the Christmas shopping but I just thought while I had the get up and go to go Christmas shopping I would get it done....A real Christmas tree sounds great Hun but we don't have the room where we live..I'm not even sure where our tree is going anyway,maybe I should glue it to the ceiling   
Will your DSon's be tempted to take the decorations off your tree as your putting them on? I think my DS will so thats why I'm stuck for where to put it....Oh well I'm sure I will find somewhere to shove it  

Helen - Thats that decided then. I wont be putting my tree up any earlier than the 1st December..Thanks Hun...

KellyD - Thats great news about the scan Hun...So pleased for you...

Hope everyone else is well...
Luv Ruth xx


----------



## *kateag*

Hi girls!

First off Kelly hun, so glad the scan went well, will you put some pics up for us

Essa, your dog is gorgeous!! I really want a dog, but being in a flat its just not fair on it. (albeit huge and ground floor!)

Ruth, Holly is def getting excited!!! She saw some xmas tree's up in a shopping centre today and it finally hit her!!! We are going all out this year on the santa visit to make up for all the time we have spent twoing and frowing from lister, we are going to see harrods santa!! Im more excited than she is!!! The last few years she has been terrified of santa's and last year was the first time she didnt leg it so we gonna try a proper one! He looks so real too!!
Our xmas tree isnt allowed to go up before the second weekend in dec! Cos I have to have a real one (i love the smell!) and then I end up putting it up too early, all the pines have fallen off by xmas eve!!! (we had to ge a second one last year cos ours went bald!!   )

Helen, have you got 2 dogs the same Gorgeous dog too! I know what you mean about the bloods, its so much hassle for everything, its just easier to go to the clinic and say charge me then! Dh has gone to gp tonight to see if he can have another sperm test done just to check on them. But they will prob want to charge him for that in which case im sending him to lister to do it!

Maz, hows you hun?? Any news??

We are off to a friends house for dinner tonight so need to get my   in gear!!

Wish me luck for the xmas shopping tomorrow!  
xxx


----------



## AmandaB1971

Hi Carrie

We had our first appointment 2.5 weeks ago and I was matched up about 1.5 weeks later I start d/****** in just under 3 weeks, so it doesn't take long usually - depends on how good the egg share co-ordinator at your clinic is hun!  If shes not moving quick enough just keep ringing and emailing her! 

I didn't know you could eggshare on NHS so cant help you there hun, sorry.

Take Care

Amanda xxxxx


----------



## *kateag*

Hi Sorry Carrie, meant to answer you as well!!

We had our first appointment in June, had all the bloods and what not done, and then had to wait 3 months for the repeat HIV test, which took us til October, by which time I had been matched, and had been on the pill for 2 weeks and d/r for a week. 

Once you actually get started the time flies, but the waiting for the repeat blood test is what dragged for us! 

I also had no idea you could egg share on the nhs? 

xx


----------



## Martha Moo

hiya girls

Just to say a quick 

Sorry not too many personals but got a cold (again!) and awful cough
lol i was only at the  yesterday as well

Oh well never mind!

Kate my nephew used to be like holly, i remember taking him to see santa with the local playgroup (we looked after him from a few months til school age) he was given a mini tree and a pressie despite screaming and he threw them back at poor santa how embarrassing was that!!

Hope that Holly likes santa this time around

Kelly great news about the scan

Nic not long til ur scan honey now

Kelly time is passing by, ur scan will be here before u know it!

Lou hope ur doing ok

Amanda how r u sweetie

Essa hope ur settling in

Alexia thinking of u sweetie

Ruth, Tara, Maz, CJ and anyone i forgot hope all is well

ooops shelly hope that et went well honey

nichola i bet ur looking forward to ur drugfree day!!

Love to all i missed

Emxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hey guys

I just popped to see how u all r

You must have all been our ^christmas^ shopping or snuggled in front of the fire!!

Hope whatever u did/are doing u have had a lovely day

Love to u all

Especially Alexia!!

Emxx


----------



## ritzi

hi all

em - thanks for the well wishes - my dates have changed so drug free day is now monday   and EC tuesday. 

carrie - i think you can either go on nhs list or eggshare. for eggshare the swansea cromwell is quite quick i think to match. you could also look at cardiff london womens clinic - i have found the service & nurses much better than at swansea but EC & ET are carried out in swansea so i guess it doesn't make a huge difference - mr mamiso the consultant works at both centres  i am sharing at cardiff and it took just a few weeks for my tx to start. the tests take the longest time so if you can get them done now at your GP's that would be good. Mr mamiso likes to have: FSH, LH, HIV, Chlamydia, rubella, syphilis, CMV, FBC.....i think that is it. Pm me if you want more info  

cannot believe you girls are talking about putting up your xmas trees already   we don't normally have one, just a manger scene we put up christmas eve. i'm so not a christmas person    i have done my shopping though cos i figured i didn't want to rush about on 2ww - i can lie in bed and do all the wrapping etc - which may even be fun  

my EC is now tuesday and ET friday. about 14 good follies so hoping all will be well to share - it's such a worry isn't it  

ritz.


----------



## *kateag*

Ritz, no xmas tree?  

I cant wait to get mine up!!!!

Did some more xmas shopping today, went to crawley which was nowhere near as bad as bluewater was!!!  

Dh was meant to be away working tomorrow but he doesnt need to now, which will be nice as we dont normally have him home on a sunday!!

No real news really, just wanted to say hi and hope you all ok. Having a bad day today, not sure if af is about to show up early or something, but been getting really hormonal and feeling   about everything. I cant seem to shake it off. 

Alexia hun, I hope you are ok.  

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## shellyc1190

hi everyone hope you are all fine x x
i had my e/t on friday out of the 4 good eggs 3 fertalized had 2 put in so fingers crossed xxx
and i had to freeze the 1 left couldn,t let it go x

im feeling very dishartned dont no why?
dont want to think good incase its bad?
gonna be a long 2 w.
if it s gonna implant when do u think this happens? iv had 2 days of chillin but today gona venture out to asda 4 bits with dh.
any advice on whats best my head up my bum xx
alir if you read this tried getin hold of u xx
love to you all 
love shelly xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sallyanne1

Oh my god 4 weeks till   i cant believe it lol. Anyway was dh's birthday yesterday and we went out for a drink. Had a good time but i had a dodgy kebab   i went to bed and i started to itch all the inside of my legs. And i have a really bad rash. Its the only thing i can put it down to  . No hangover though coz i was a good girl and didnt drink alot even went onto coke by the end of the night.  . I hate hangovers . One thing upset me is that my niece was babysitting for the first time (did a fantastic job too) but the other kids went out and when i rang home Lily answered (only just 3 bless her) and said "hi its lily mae i love you i want you come home" i was so upset about it bless her. So i rang my mate and told him to send otehr kids home and then she was ok. Fast asleep by the time i got home. 

Shelly well done hun im keeping my fingers crossed for you    

Does anyone know anything about PCOS and Endrometrosis? Found out my poor sil has got it and bless her she thinks she cant have kids but im sure that she can cant she?? i have told her to come round and see me and i will introduce her to the wonderful world of FF

Hope everyone else is ok

Luv sally x x


----------



## allybee17

hiya not been on here for alittle while been very stressed out and very emotional   got my  today which should make me happy as now i can get on and get my fsh levels tested again(last months came back high 11.5) but......... i don't think i want to actually been dreading it and was hoping to just miss this months all together i don't really know why i feel like this!!  when i first got in to egg sharing i was really up for it and very happy and positive, but not getting the results i thought I'd get last time and my GP not really being very helpfull (have to now pay for all my blood tests including this next fsh test) I'm thinking about just leaving it, and been thinking if i actually really do want another child!!! i just feel so down and depressed about everything not just this. i can't talk to my DP as  he'd be gutted if i told him I'm having 2nd thoughts about it all.... and to be honest he's pretty hopless and all this... after my ectopic last year we split up because he would not talk to me or help me get over how bad i was feeling! Maybe thats the problem I've just realised this time last year i was pregnant i would have been 4 weeks maybe this is why I'm feeling and have been feeling so bad the anniversary of my 2nd ectopic is fast approaching!!! god thats most properly it!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya girls

Shelly  for the  honey
I think implantation tends to be between day 5 and 8, altho i stand corrected as i may well be wrong (just what i read!)

Sending u lots of 

Ally i am sorry yr gp isnt being very helpful and supportive, is there a different one that u can see, i think the fact that u were pg this time last year is actually quite significant, i lost my twins nov 2004 and all thru nov, i have dreaded every day, its not for everyone but i found counselling really has helped me, maybe it would help you too

Nichola enjoy ur drug free day tomorrow  wishing u lots of luck for EC on tuesday

Lou i just wanted to wish u lots and lots of luck for ur appt tomorrow with your appt with the consultant, hope that she has many answers for you sweetheart, and also  for starting down reg too

Ruth hope that u lee and little man are all ok

Maz how r u sweetie

Kate hope u and holly are well

Finally, sallyanne, i have PCOS and Endo (pcos is now mild i think! and Endo is severe) it is possible to conceive with either or both of these conditions, i know many who have conceived with no help at all, some have needed the likes of clomid and a few ivf but it is possible

Do share with her the FF website addy, i am also the moderator of the Endo board so if theres anything i can help with just give me a shout

Sending big love and hugs to all

Emxx


----------



## caz nox

Hi all,

Thanks for replying... I do not know if NHS do EGG share - just guessing - maybe they should... 

As we have had treatment already all our bloods have been done and if they want us to do them again then no worries at all. I have had enough needles in my the last year to last a lifetime. 

I am kinda excited about doing IVF/Egg share - I am feeling very positive. 2007 has to be tons better for us than 2006. 

We are putting up decorations this weekend - hubby is a big kid. 

Oh, we nearly bought a puppy yesterday - but decided against it as we have a dog and two cats already and (fingers crossed) hopefully two babies next year - it would be like Noahs Arc - hahahah. 

Anyway - I am at work and sneaking on here and getting to know you all. So, soon I will be doing personals.. 

Love to you all

Carrie


----------



## *kateag*

Hi girls!

Alexia hun, good to see you back and posting. x

Carrie, we very nearly went puppy mad the other day as well, but we stopped ourselves as it wouldnt work just yet! I will get a dog one day!

I have been having major panic attacks about these blood tests, Im really worried they are going to come back no good, and then I wont be able to share, and I also have a feeling that its gonna cause problems with icsi full stop. Has anyone on here had poor response and then gone on to have another try?? 
We cant justify spending £200 this close to xmas, so we are leaving them til next year, but now I just want to get them done and know one way or another. 

On a lighter note, dh wont let me put us xmas stuff yet!!   but almost finished my xmas shopping!!!!

How is everyone? 
xxx


----------



## Martha Moo

hiya folks

How are you all

Hope that ur all doing ok

Kate i have all my xmas shopping done except for dh
xmas decs will go up this weekend, (hopefully)

Lou so pleased to read yr news honey

Alexia  glad to see u back posting honey

Carrie ur appt will go smoothly i am sure

sorry for lack of personals, i have pain all up my arm, they think its carpul tunnel not sure thats spelt right at all even lol

Its my right arm as well and i am right handed!!

Love to u all

Emxx


----------



## Dolphin01

Evening Ladies

Emily - Me,Lee and Kerecsen are fine thanks Hun...Hope you are well...

Lou - Hope you are well and good luck with the d/r....

Kate -Glad you have almost finished your Xmas shopping...Hope DH lets you put up the Christmas decorations soon.... 

Me and DH have been out for a lovely meal tonight to celebrate our 7 year wedding anniversary....And it was lovely....Very relaxing.....I feel very bloated though now as had a good sized meal...  

Hope everyone else is well who Ive missed....
Luv Ruth xx


----------



## Martha Moo

Ruth and Lee

Happy Anniversary honey

Many congratulations to you both

Love Emxx


----------



## *kateag*

Happy anniversary ruth and lee!!

we are very similar us! Kiddies born within days, although different years, and its our wedding anniversary on friday, only 5 years though!!


----------



## Dolphin01

Em - Thanks Hun...

Kate - Yes it is strange how there are a lot of similarities apart from the years of course....We have been together 12 years now...How long for you and DH just out of curiosity...  

Luv Ruth


----------



## *kateag*

we have been together 9 years now. Married for 5 on friday!


----------



## shellyc1190

hi everyone sorry not been on my head had been up my bum this 2ww is rubbish only on day 4 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
sorry its late but happy anniversary ruth and lee      
well yes you all ready for xmas weve done all our pressies and lookingforward to the day just hope we get our xmas wish xxx
as for decorations think i might leave it a week or two somone on our street had them up for 3 weeks my god that is early 
well love to u all sorry not done all personals but im sending u all my hugs and love


----------



## caz nox

Hiya all, 

Just wondered - did you all tell work? They are understanding here but my boss keeps on making digs like when you have your baby in a couple of years et etc so I am not sure whether to tell or do sickies? I do get paid leave for people doing IVF. Also, hubby works in the same department. 

What shall I do?


----------



## caz nox

oh... I have another question... 

Did you all have counselling I am quite a strong person and I know exactly why I am egg sharing so not sure how counselling will help me?? 

I think all I need is you girls to counsel me hahahah


----------



## Guest

caz hun we all have to have counsiling. i too feel i dont need a session but i spose its so they can see we are sure and we aint crazy! hmmmmmmmm (wonder if i can act sane on the day of my app)

kate, stuff what dh says put your decs up why hes at work, thats what i do  

im looking forward to monday, i should get a call off the clinic with my app. it better come this time cos im starting to get really peed off!

hope your all ok, big hugs to you all, love maz xxx


----------



## caz nox

Hi all, 

Gutted - spoke to the clinic and the egg share co-ord is on holiday until 3 Jan - so, that is when my appointment will be. They did tell me that they have no recipients waiting at the moment but if I am accepted they will pass my details on to Cardiff and London Cromwell and if the recipitent is willing to travel to accept. 

I also asked about what my chances are being accepted as because we lost our boy this year - he was perfect and the post mortem shows he was perfect his little heart stopped as I was sick. She is not sure that I will be accepted - so, dunno what to do. Do I spend on the credit card for a single go of IVF? will the NHS accept me now I have had a pregnancy? Gutted....


----------



## *kateag*

Hi caz. 
I dont know what the answer is to your question hun, if the reason you were sick during your pregnancy is genetic, maybe there would be a reason you couldnt share, but please dont take that for granted, I honestly am not sure, but I wanted to reply.

Im sure the girls on here will be able to help a lot more. 

Sorry hun. 
x


----------



## caz nox

Hi Kate, 

Thank you - they put the figure of me getting sick again or for any other person getting what I had at 1/20,000. 

I suppose there is no point in worrying about it till it happens. 

I am wishing away the months. 

Thanks Kate


----------



## MissSunshine

Hi Caz Nox,

January 3rd will be here before you know it! Just think it's December 1st on Friday, then you can be saying that you have your appointment '_NEXT MONTH!!!!_' How exciting.   Lots and lots of     to you.

To all my other buddies, hope you're all well. Sorry not been on for a while (what a bad FF I am ) just seem to be so busy, with no time at all to myself!!!

I hopefully should hear from the ES nurse over the next couple of days in regards to my blood test results. Hopefully she'll find a definite match too!!

Love to you all, Rhonda.xxxx


----------



## MissSunshine

Where are you all? 

My it's been quiet on here today.
Just thought I'd let you all know, I got my results back from the cystic fibrosis and karyotype  blood tests, and all is ok. The nurse is just finding me a perfect match, so with any luck it should be soon!! I can't wait!!  

Love to you all, Rhonda.xxxx


----------



## Guest

rhonda thats wicked news     .

it has been really quiet today hey! ive got to go but if you said the next person to post you will give 50 bubbles to you might get a response  

take care hun, im really happy for you, love maz xxx


----------



## *kateag*

Im not posting for bubbles, just to say rhonda thats brill news hun!!!

xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## *kateag*

where is everyone??



Hope you are all ok.

xxx  xxx


----------



## Dolphin01

It is quiet today...


----------



## Mrs_H

Woo girls you have been quite must all be xmas shopping  

Just to let you know i am thinking of you all and keep reading up ~ really hope 2007 brings us many more BFP for us eggsharers ! 

Lots of love 
Sara xxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Morning ladies

how r we all

I had an early night last night well

I went for a lie down at 6 got up at 8, then went back to bed at 10

Just popping on now, cold is not getting better and had a rotten headache too

Headaches gone but the cold is lingering

Just wanted to say Ruth oooh look at ur new ticker 
Not long til ur appt   

Rhonda fab news on being accepted for egg share and good news on the bloods

Shelly hope the  is going well

Nichola hope that EC went well honey and u have got some lovely embies

 for ET

Hi to everyone not mentioned will catch up later

Love to all
Emxx


----------



## *kateag*

Hope you feel better soon em hun. You must have the paitence of a saint.  

Alexia, hope you ok hun, not long til your appointment. Everything is crossed for you. 

Shelly hope you doing ok! first week nearly up now!! 

Nic hope the et went well, and you are ok

Kelly (endo) you ok hun? Not heard from you in a while. 

Lou, have you come down from the ceiling yet?!

Ruth, didnt notice your ticker hun, how great is that! Going to be a great new year for you!

Sara, how you doing hun? (ooh sound like joey from friends!) Have you started your course yet?

Maz, still not got my decs up! need the muscles to get the tree from the shop for me! But have a little pink fluffy tree for holly so may put that up!

Caz, how are you hun 

Rhonda, are you also still smiling!? Hope your face isnt hurting too much!  

Hope all my ff friends are ok, sorry if I missed anyone. Its been so quiet on here lately. 

Big    to everyone. 
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Dolphin01

Morning Ladies

Em - Hi ya Hun...I'm not well either as I have the cold back...I could feel it creeping back on Tuesday but thought maybe it was the dry air from having the heating on....How wrong I was...I'm sat here now with my box of tissue's snorting like a pig...  Hope yours clears up soon Hun...

Kate - Fingers crossed its going to be a great new year for you to Hun....I'm planning on getting my decorations up tomorrow as that's when the advent calendar will go up for DS...I will be doing the Dec's though later on when he has gone to bed so he doesn't take them down as quick as I'm putting them up  
It will be a nice surprise for him Saturday morning...

Sara - We are thinking of you to Hun....I see by your pic the other day you have your tree up and it looks lovely Hun....

Lou - Hope the d/r is going okay and your not feeling too stressed....How is my little friend Raisin...? 

Well as you can see from my ticker I have an appointment on the 11th Dec at 8am.....I'm a bit shocked at the time as we will have to leave our's for a about 7am cause of traffic that time in the morning so that means I will be getting up about 5.30-6am as I have to have my bath and get Kerecsen all dressed and fed...Oh what a busy morning that will be   Kerecsen will be coming with me so I hope there are no blood tests involved   I know I have to take a urine sample...Not to sure for what though?? Anyone else know as Ive not had to do this before with other clinic....
Right I'm going to grab myself some toast....
Hello to everyone Ive missed...Hope you are well...
Luv Ruth xx


----------



## caz nox

Hi all, 

Well, I am slightly relived. See, I am the type of person that always needs a plan B. So, as I was panicking about not being allowed to egg share so I called another clinic and they told me that they would accept me. I am so much happier now and i can relax and look forward to 2007. Not really looking forward to Xmas as I should by rights have a 5 months old baby giggling away - but 2007 should be better for us. 
I have changed my appointment with the cromwell to the 3rd Jan where I will be seeing the doc, counseler and also the egg co-ord. 

By the way - I love everyones pictures.


----------



## Dolphin01

Caz - Christmas will be very hard for you I'm sure hun. But I wish you all the best and hope 2007 brings you joy and happiness...
Luv Ruth xx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya ladies

Well i now know why i have this stinking cold

 

AF is in the building!!!!!!!!

I did think so last night with the stonking headache but put it down to the cold, i always have some kind of bug before and during af!!

I got up this morning about 5ish for a drink and toilet and to check on you all 

Went to bed pain in my tum was horrendous then it was going down my leg managed to drift to sleep about 10ish woke up about 11 couldnt move for a while and thought ooh so first stop and i was so right

but OMG its agony so have stuck on one of my patches and taken my magic medicine

You guys are the first place i have posted because, as much you welcome me to chat with you even though i typically am not an egg sharer and i feel at home with you all and have made some very special friends through this thread

I promise to come back in a while to do personals

Kate thank you hun u just reminded me i have to find bouncers advent calender oh and dh will need to go and get me my dairy milk one teehee

Catch u later

Emxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya ladies

its me again 

I just wanted to let you know

Lisa AKA Tweetie, who eggshared and is a member of this thread had a successful cycle in apr/may this year

She has posted here since then giving support

Her daughter was born last night by c-section (3 months early) weighing 1lb 9oz

there is a thread for well wishers

here is a link to the thread

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=76670.0

Love Emxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Egg Sharing Buddies!!   ​
 Egg Share Buddies Miracles ​
Fluffyhelen9999  aug 2004 

Shazia  ES/IVF  15/02    

kellydallard  Sept     ITS TWINS!!!! EDD 04/06/07     

kateag  Oct 2002 

ladytara  

 Dolphin01  2004 

Janey02 Natural whilst awaiting ES  born 22/09/06   

Gorgelocks ES/IVF  EDD 28/11/06      

 Ladymoonlight Natural  EDD 08/12/06   

Fuzzier    EDD 25/01/07   

Tweetie EDD 15/02/07  born 28/11/06    

Panda     

Topcat IVF      

NICWIM IVF sept    EDD 07/06/07 Scan 27/11     

Endometriosislass sept  12 wk scan 06/12  EDD 03/06/07   

Tazza Miracle    

  Egg Sharers!!   ​
shellyc1190 ET 24/11  Testing 08/12  04/12       

   Stimming Egg sharers  ​
   Down reg Egg Sharers  ​
Fin D/R 24/10 EC 20/11    

Aweeze   . ES/DIVF D/R 27/11 Baseline 19/12 Stims 26/12 EC 08/01/07 

   Waiting to start Egg Sharers  ​
Maz1980 ([email protected]) awaiting 1st appt 11/12     

lounea ES/IVF August (awaiting update)     

seabreeze 1st ES Initial consultation 21st Sept    

CJ ICSI/ES baseline 25/01 EC 07/02 ET 09/02     

Dolphin01 ES/IVF changing clinic TX Jan 07 ES appt 11/12  

Lady Tara ES/IVF 1st appt 03/10 starting E/S in Jan       

Jetabrown (Lister) ES 1st appt 13/11    

Rhonda just starting out... bloods 02/11 TX Jan 2007     

Kateag(Lister) ... cycle abandoned 30/10 review 13/11     

MJP Awaiting first appt at lister for eggshare 15/11     

MandyB1971 1st E/S (CARE Manchester) D/R 12/12     

Sallyanne1 1st ES/IVF (CARE Nottingham)     

Essa (Cromwell Darlington) counselling appt 07/12    

Miss TC (Cromwell Darlington) recipient awaiting matching for her dreams to come true!!   

Egg share inbetweenies​
@[email protected] 1st ES/IVF Jan 06  Awaiting follow up/update 

Pickle_99_uk (cromwell, Darlington) 1st ES/ICSI March  2nd ES/ICSI June   Taking time out until easter 2007   

ClareyRose 1st ES/IVF Mar/Apr awaiting further update   

flo-jo 1st ES Feb/Mar.... OHSS FET May awaiting update   

nedwards ES/IVF April   awaiting follow up/update 

 xxxxMissNawtyxxxx ES/IVF Apr   

Lou_F ES/ICSI Mar/Apr...... Embie didnt divide  

Babywish ES/ICSI May   Follow up appt 15/06 awaiting update 

sweet_kitty ES/ICSI may   

Kamac80 Looking into eggshare  

FluffyHelen9999 (Lister) Taking time out, tubes removed 04/09 planning FET after recovery  

sos ES/IVF April awaiting update 

kia ES/IVF August   

Feistyblue (Lister) ES/ICSI Sept   

Mrs_H (SEFC) ES/IVF Sept  taking time out with DH,  

Mrs Redcap (cromwell, Darlington) ES/IVF aug/sep  hoping for a miracle in 2007   

Nicky1 (cromwell, Darlington) ES/ICSI Oct 06 tx abandoned   

Alexia (Lister) ES/ICSI Oct/Nov 06  

Ritzisowner (LWC, Cardiff) OHSS 4 frosties for FET in 2007     

*Anyone else who wishes to be added either post or send me an IM

Emxx*


----------



## Essa

Hi Ladies

I'm gonna have to pull my socks up, I'm [email protected] at this posting lark  .  Any tips on keeping up to date with who's who and what's what on more than one thread at a time?!?!?  In my own defence I haven't had chance to get online for a few days, but will have to make better effort in future, I hate being left behind  

Em - what lovely news about Tweetie, thanks for sharing it.  Hope AF is not too cruel to you Hun.

Caz - Good news about you being accepted at the other clinic Hun.

Ruth - You look after yourself with that nasty cold, plenty of rest and fluids (and choc!!).  Hope you pick up soon Chick.

Rhonda - Great news about your tests coming back clear.  Hope you get matched very soon.

Hi Maz, Kate and Shelly - and anybody else I may have missed (what makes you think I've been referring to the posts at the bottom of the reply page, shame there weren't more  )

I've finally got things sorted for my investigations.  My practice nurse has done my swabs, my GP agreed to request all bloods apart from HIV which I am able to get via the Genito-Urinary Medicine Dept at our local hospital (thought for a moment I would have to pay for them at the Cromwell - every little helps!)  So, DH and I have HIV on 5th Dec and counselling on 7th Dec.  I'm gonna have all the other bloods done at once on cd2/3 which should be (fingers x'd) 5th/6th Dec (DH will have Hep B and C).  Gonna be a busy week next week!!  I'm glad that everything will be done before xmas and hopefully the new year will bring news of a match! 

Love to all
Essa


----------



## *kateag*

EM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!                                                                                            

YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!

So glad af has finally decided to play ball!!!

Am so so so SO pleased for you hun!!!
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Dolphin01

Em - I second Kate's message Hun..About blooming time..  I just hope that she don't give you to much pain...

Essa - Thanks Hun....I think a nice big bar of choc will help my cold no end   

Not much to report from me....Just wanted to say HELLO.... 

Luv Ruth xx


----------



## shellyc1190

hi just a quick hello to everyone and hope you are all well and dandy
   im nearly half way there its a long time waitin im really tired so off to bed so love to u all 
keep smiling [says me ]
love shelly


----------



## Dolphin01

Well ladies Ive just come to say night night to my egg sharing buddies....
Will chat tomorrow
Luv Ruth xx

Sorry just seen the time...I will chat later today   
Oh its the 1st of December...Excited now


----------



## Martha Moo

nite nite Ruth

Yes its 1st Dec

The tree can go up hehe

Have u got an advent calender for your little man??

Bouncer has one lol (a doggyone of course!)

Sleep well sweetie

Emxx


----------



## Dolphin01

Em- Yes have an advent calender Hun...I'm not sure if Kerecsen will understand once I have given him one chocolate out of it why he can't have the rest  
You sleep well if the witch will let you...
Night night 
xx


----------



## *kateag*

Morning girlies.

Today I have been married 5 years!!!!! 

And its now december!! Woooohooooo!!!
xxx


----------



## Guest

wooooo hooooo 24 days til xmas    

kate congrats to you hun   hope dh has planned something special for you  

sorry cant chat i got another friend comin soon.

take care, love maz xxx


----------



## Dolphin01

Congratulations Kate...Hope you and Dh have a great day and night xx


----------



## shellyc1190

^congratKATE ON YOUR 5TH ANNIVERSARY HAVE A GREAT DAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

well im half way there yehhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Essa

Hi Ladies

Kate - Many congratulations to you and DH on your 5th anniversary      Hope you have a lovely romantic day/evening Hun.

Shelly - Is this not the longest two weeks of your entire life??  Well done on remaining sane  .    coming your way Hun.

Maz, Ruth and Em - Will you send a bit of the xmas spirit my way please, just can't seem to get it this year, usually gagging to put my tree up by now with DH trying to persuade me not to.  Perhaps I should go out for a doggy advent calender too for our Emma to help me on the way. 

Hello and Happy Friday to all the other lovely egg share buddies  

Essa


----------



## shellyc1190

well i no iv posted once today but feelin low iv got sore  heavy boobies and my nips are burning does this mean my af is coming i rad that its levels droppin hope not !!!!
any advice


----------



## Guest

everyone look at my new ticker        
finally i got my first appointment     

im sooooooo excited   

oooh gotta ring my mummy, 

love to you all, maz xxx


----------



## *kateag*

ABOUT TIME HUN!!! WOOOHOOOO!!

xxx


----------



## Martha Moo

*Hiya ladies

Well some good news on this thread!!

Kate and DH 
Have a lovely day together

Maz woohoo  
thats fantastic news honey
so pleased for you after all this time finally YAY!!

shelly sending u lots of positive vibes        

Lou hope the D/R is going well honey

Ruth, did little man enjoy his first choccie
I went to asda to get my advent calender and they have none can u believe it!

Essa i cant be asked with xmas today  think its the af blues can never motivate meself when i have her visit!

yeh get Emma an advent calender bouncer has a bonio one! not a chocolate one!

I am all excited today cos after 18 months i can finally hear sound on my pc
am like a child with a new toy lol

oh finally before i go..........

Nichola  with ET today and of course the 

Love to all Emxx*


----------



## Guest

em sweetie can you change me on the list? my app is on 11th dec   x


----------



## Martha Moo

Maz 

all done honey  

Emxx


----------



## Dolphin01

Maz - Hey Hun about time...We will be having our appointments the same day Hun...Good luck for yours... 

Em - Little man did enjoy his first choccie Hun...He also asked for more but I said not till tomorrow and he was fine about it....PHEW... 

Shelly - Fingers crossed for you Hun....  

Essa - We wish you a merry Christmas, We wish you a Merry Christmas, We wish you a Merry Christmas and a Happy new year....Is my singing getting you in the festive spirit yet Hun??   I will throw in some Santa's to ...             I found more than the Santa so I thought I would send them all to you...

Well hello to everyone else...I'm off to have a lie down cause I still feel a bit pants....I'm hoping to get the tree up later thats why I will charge my batteries now  
Luv Ruth xx


----------



## Guest

ruth thats cool, we can compare notes hey. good luck for yours hun xxx


----------



## sallyanne1

Morning ladies  

Well im getting closer.   turned up today bang on time   so i can have my FSH and LH done Monday     . Dont know how long i have to wait for the results?? But the nurse said if i havent heard anything 2 weeks after the test then to give them a ring. So not long now. I know my appointment will be in the new year but its getting closer  

Hope evryone is having a great weekend. Might get my christmas tree up later if i can be bothered coz af is being mean and i got tummy ache  
Luv sally xx


----------



## Dolphin01

Morning Ladies

Maz - Yeah that will great to compare notes....

Sally - Glad af arrived on time but sorry to hear she is playing up for you....Hope you feel better soon...

Well our tree and decorations went up last night so since half seven this morning Ive been having to stop DS from pulling the decorations off the tree...  He has not even gone for the presents just the pretties on the tree as he says... 
I'm slowing getting over this nasty cold which is about time I tell ya...Then I'm going to ban anyone with a cold from our house...And if DH gets what I have had he will be sleeping in a tent in the garden   

Right I'm off to do the weekly shop which I'm dreading as always busy on a Saturday but it has to be done...
Take care all
Luv Ruth xx


----------



## CJ

Ruth my two always go for the tree decs, and now they understand about choccy it will be a nightmare as I bought 3 packs of Cadbury's tree decs as I always do.
Last year,and this year we will do the same and put all our decorations on the top half of the tree , it does look silly but it will mean me have more intact decorations for next year 
We are going to make some biscut decorations with the boys and they can stick edible bits on and put them a round the bottom so they can nibble a few now and then  
They have there calenders up and can't get their heads around only eating one a day, but it's starting to feel more Xmasey here.

After reading about you having done all your Xmas shopping I said I was going out last weekend to get some done , well I'm please to say i have only 2 more pressie left to buy so not bad work in a week or so, lucky I read your post or it would have been another Xmas eve shopping dash   

Hi everyone, hope your well and not too many of you hae stinky colds (like me)

Well Just waiting on my AF , temp has droppped today so should be tomorrow or Monday, then I can have my FSH blood test and have my dates confirmed, so excited just hope nothing goes wrong  

CJ x


----------



## Dolphin01

Cj - Glad to hear that you've nearly got all your Xmas shopping done....I thinks its a better idea to get alot done before the mad dash happens which is any time now right into the new year with the new years sales they have...
Bless your D-Son's getting the choccie's off the tree...We don't have any of them on our tree...I wasn't that brave   But a good idea on your part making the biscuit's to go around the bottom for your boys...I may try and do something like that for our DS...I think I would find half nibbled one's put back when he had eaten too many   
Hope your AF has arrived so you can get your blood test done Hun.... Good luck .....

Hi ya everyone else....How are you all...Its all quiet....
Well we are off for Sunday dinner now so will speak later...
Luv Ruth xx


----------



## shellyc1190

hi everyone well my decorations up  
hope you ARE ALL FINE AND DANDY
IM ON DAY 9 NOW AND VERY NERVOUSE OF OUTCOME
DOES EVERYONE GET IMPLANTATION BLEED? IF SO I HAVENT!!!
CAN ANYONE LET ME NO
THANKS SHELLY


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺

I got a msg today from Kelly (Endolass) Her internet is down ATM which is why she hasn't been online for a couple of weeks, She's hoping for it to be fixed soon adn is counting down the days  She is asking after everyone though 

x x x


----------



## Dolphin01

Thanks Nicky for letting us know about Kelly....Glad that she is OK though...

Shelly - Can't answer your question Hun as have not been on the 2ww yet...I'm sure someone will have the answer for you Hun...


----------



## Guest

hiya girls  

im fumin today!!!! with the long wait for my notes etc... i handled it quite well, i dint get too stressed or anything. but now if finally got my appointment the stress is comin out of me via mouth ulcers and coldsores! im using the creams and hoping the coldsores dont actually come out (just got the tingling) cos we got the works party next sat but the ulcers are agony  

hope your all ok, love maz xxx


----------



## Dolphin01

Maz - Hope that your feeling a lot better today....The stress always does have a good way of grabbing hold of you...

My my how quiet is it on here now....Come on ladies lets get chatting...  

Hope everyone is well 

Luv Ruth xx


----------



## CJ

Just thought I'd pop on and say I had my FSH blood test today and hopefully get results on Wednesday or Thursday and then if all is o.k I can have my dates confirmed. Nurse was a bit moody with my for having it done at the Dr's and not my clinic but my Dr said it was fine and they would do them to help me, not sure it's any of the nurses business but I found her to be very rude to me really. First thing she said was " Oh your back again, what for this time" and not it a happy nice to see you again way, I was a bit shocked, and it was 3mths since my last blood test, wouldn't have thought she'd bother to remember  Feel a bit better now for getting that off my chest. I did say it was my last one (hopefully) in a light hearted way and she just said "Good" misery guts.

Hi Ruth we made some more Decs for our tree (which we don't have yet ) xmas trees and snowmen, I love h/m stuff, we can put them around the bottom, were going to make gingerbread biscuts for the bottom, god I sound like Mrs homermaker but I'm not, just finding things to keep the boys out of trouble on these horrid wet days.

hi maz hope your feeling a bit better today, I always get ulcers and normally in groups it's the pits, it's always when I'm run down and I have 2 now as I've got a cold. Hope the creams work 

Love CJ x


----------



## birdiew

have any of you seen the news today about chocolate reducing the risk of miscarriage - well i wonder if it is like the folic acid thing, in that if you take it for the 3-6 months before conception the effects are even better      

Anyone up for a 'controlled' test - i volunteer to try dairy milk, anyone up for milky bar and green & blacks?  In years to come we could be well respected for our fearless chocolate eating self sacrifice in the name of science!!

(yes - i know this is probably a feeble excuse to eat more chocolate - but i'm up for trying anything to improve success, however slim the chance - and however yummy the process)

I'll let you know how I get on!!!

Sarah


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺

birdiew said:


> Anyone up for a 'controlled' test - i volunteer to try dairy milk, anyone up for milky bar and green & blacks? In years to come we could be well respected for our fearless chocolate eating self sacrifice in the name of science!!


If you've got Dairy milk can I have the Milky bars plleeeaaasee  

x x x


----------



## sallyanne1

Hi everyone i had my FSH and LH done today and im hoping that everything is gonna be ok. I was told if i hadnt heard from the clinic in 2 weeks to chase them up and find out whats happening. OOOHHH 2 weeks its happening at last, although i still havent got my appointment  . Im putting my chrissy decs up tonight. Tested my lights and they dont work   so i have to now go through every bulb to find the one thats gone but i havent got any spare so i have to buy them first  . Oh the joy of christmas.

Hope everyone is well

Luv sally x x


----------



## MrsRedcap

Nicky1 said:


> birdiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone up for a 'controlled' test - i volunteer to try dairy milk, anyone up for milky bar and green & blacks? In years to come we could be well respected for our fearless chocolate eating self sacrifice in the name of science!!
> 
> 
> 
> If you've got Dairy milk can I have the Milky bars plleeeaaasee
> 
> x x x
Click to expand...

I'll have the Green and Blacks


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya ladies

ooh its all so quiet !!

sorry havent been around have been rough with my af and have a cyst and been quite poorly yesterday lots better today tho 

Just to say that egg share chat is tonight 8-9pm if anyone wants to join me for a natter

Our next chat wont be until 8th Janurary with the new year etc

OOh maz and ruth only 1 week til ur appt 

CJ sorry to hear of the attitude of ur nurse how insensitive
hope the fsh/lh comes back ok

sallyanne hope ur bloods are ok too and u can move forward from them

carrie and rhonda hope ur both well

Nicky  lovely to see u posting here 

Lou hope that the D/R is going ok

sarah oooooh never was there such a good incentive for eating chocolate perhaps i should double my intake!

oooh and i have some green and blacks in the fridge so i will sample that!

Shelly and Nichola hope that the  is going ok for u both

Amanda hope ur doing ok honey not long now til that 1st injection

Vicki hope yr appt went ok at aberdeen today

Sara hope ur well how is rocky

Love to anyone i missed
Love Emxx


----------



## alexia

HI all


Hope everyone is ok,sorry i havent posted for a while but have been quite   since the BFN.  

Good to see everyone is getting in the   spirit.....im getting there, looking forward to letting my hair down 

Alexia
x


----------



## *kateag*

Hi girls, did any of you miss me? My stupid wireless modem bit the dust, so dh went to argos today and got it replaced! Been having withdrawal  symptoms from no comp!!

Alexia, good to see you back hun, looking forward to the xmas parties!! 

Em, hope you feeling much better now, did you get bouncer an advent calender?

Maz, hope you ok hun, not long to go!! oooh and ruth!!

CJ, some nurses get very protective over the bloods!! Makes you laugh really, as its not really anything to do with them. Good luck for results. 

Sallyanne good luck with your results too hun, 2 weeks should hopefully fly by with all the xmas prep!

Sarah! CHOCOLATE! Hmmmm, Ill take part in that trial!!!

Hello to anyone I missed, hope you all ok!

Still not got our decs up, but we are doing it on saturday!!! Poor dh has got loads of work on the next 2 weeks, so we hardly going to see him, but he finishes the photography on 16th and then is off from the 22nd til the new year!! Woooohooo!!! 

Holly has her first school play next week, the nursery kiddies are all playing stars! She has learnt her song off by heart bless her!!

Anyway, hope you all ok. 
xxxx


----------



## shellyc1190

HELLO EVERYONE DID A TEST THISMORNING ITS DAY 10 AND YEHHHHHHHHHHH
                     WANT TO GET REALLY EXCITED BUT SCARED TO I AM BUZZIN DH SAYS HE WILL BE FRIDAY WHEN WE DO CLINIC TEST IV BOUGHT FIRST RESPONSE TO CHECK AGAIN TOMORROW XXXXXXXXX


----------



## MissSunshine

Shelly,

[fly]CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!![/fly]
What fantastic news!!!! You must be over the  Lots of     for a very happy nine months.

Love to you all Rhonda.xxxx


----------



## *kateag*

Shelly CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!

A positive at day 10 is a good sign hun! 

Well done you 2!!!
xxx


----------



## Dolphin01

Congratulations Shelly I'm not surprised your buzzing...Enjoy Hun and good luck with everything...

Em - Sorry to hear af has been playing you up but at least your feeling better now...

Kate - Oh bless Holly...I bet your both excited for the play....

Alexia - Good to see you back Hun...Good luck for your follow up appointment....

Maz - Hope your feeling better now....

Lou - Kerecsen had me up at 6am....I didn't get to sleep till 3am...My own silly fault... 

Hello to everyone Ive missed,Hope you are OK..
Luv Ruth xx


----------



## AmandaB1971

Hi Everyone

Just wanted to nip in, say Hello and wish you all lots of luck!

I've been rubbish at posting on here and I am sorry. I've just been soooooo busy! I'm doing a course at work, which finishes tomorrow (thank god) and I'm busy anyway at work, plus I've taken on two more boards to mod PLUS I've been putting up my decs! (phheeeeew!! <<wipes brow!>>)

So really sorry to be so useless! It doesn't mean I'm not thinking of you all! 

Take Care

Amanda xxxx


----------



## Essa

Shelly  

Fantastic news on your   Hun  Congratulations to you and DH!!!

Hope everybody else is fine and dandy.

Essa xx


----------



## shellyc1190

thanks to you all for your nice kind messages did a first responce today to make sure and it was the same so yeh we did it xxxxxxxxx

love 2 you all xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ~ MJP ~

Congratulations Shelley Fantastic News    Well Done!!!
Hi to all, can anyone help me with what happens next for us regarding egg share? I've got my 2nd hiv test 12th Feb and obviously want to get going asap after we return from hol end of Jan. I know the next stage is to start taking the pill, will that be after my 2nd hiv or can i start before i.e beginning of Feb? Reason being my period will prob start first week in Feb and i have long cycles 6/7 weeks! So if i have to start after 2nd hiv i won't get going til end March  
Also will Lister prescribed the pill or do i get it from my gp?
Loadsa luck and   to all
Maria xx


----------



## *kateag*

Hi maria, 

From my ex. I started the pill and d/r before my second HIV test,  so that when I went up for the test, I was able to have my baseline scan and start stimming, so I would say to give them a call and ask what they suggest for dates, as they could tell you that you start the pill in jan, rather than feb. (they should have told you something already really?) 

Also, Lister ask you to try and get the pill from gp, but if they wont the lister will give it to you. 

Good luck hun. 

Mandy, good to see you back on here hun, hope you are ok sound very busy!!! Take care hun. 
xxx


----------



## ~ MJP ~

Hi Kate, thx for reply, oh right that is quick but don't you have to start taking it during your period? My next will be xmas time  and then it should be first week in Feb, we are away for 2 weeks mid Jan. Also did you have another consultation b4 u started treatment? I'm a bit worried about it all and i've got to go up there on Friday 4 chromesome tests do you think they will have time for all my questions!!   Really sorry your treatment was abandoned, wish you all the very best of luck 4 next time    
Maria xx


----------



## *kateag*

Hiya hun, you do start it when you are on your af yeah, day 3 if I remember rightly

I didnt have another cons no, but I did keep calling them constantly! I was also matched before I started the pill and d/r. Maybe when you go up on friday you can question the nurse who does the bloods, whichever one it will be will be able to answer you. 

Thanks for the good luck hun, hopefully we will be able to share again but not sure at the moment. 

xxx


----------



## Guest

hiya girls,

feeling much better now, managed to get the coldsores before they came out  

kate, hope your ok hun xxx

maria, theres so much to take in hun and most peoples tx differs slightly. my advice is to call cons as much as you need to and enjoy the ride  

shelly    congrats sweetie, another nice  to go on the board x

ruth, time seems to be flying bet your soooo excited, what times your app? mines 1;30 x

alexia, good luck for tomorrow (it is tomorrow isn't it?)  everything goes great x

mandy, nice to see your back with us

em, sorry to hear you aint been well hun  

sally babe, you should have known there would be at least one of us that needed new lights  

sarah, whats this about choc? the bible says no choc (apart from white) cos it contains caffiene and that it should be cut out of the diet. now im confused   

right who have i missed? hmmmm rhonda, lou, birdiew, essa and nicky. big hus to you all  
sorry to anyone ive missed  

take care, love n hugs, maz xxx


----------



## ~ MJP ~

Thx Kate, will write all my questions down ready for Friday, god help them   Just feel that we were informed of procedure and chances of success etc but didn't get to ask anything, it was a bit rushed, we had Marie Wren but i'm guessing that i'll see a different doctor at each stage? Anyway better start that list and looking forward to IVF programme on again tonight, Maria xx


----------



## Dolphin01

Maz - My appointment is at 8am....I'm going to be getting up very early that day...Good luck for yours Hun....Let us know how it goes for you....I am excited but still nervous as well just in case more blood tests are needed....


----------



## Guest

ruth, im nervous n excited too hun, im excited were finally starting but nervous something is gonna stop us. im sure we will both be fine 

where is everyone? its been a bit quiet lately


----------



## *kateag*

It has been really quiet!!!  

We seem to have lost the chatters! 

I cannot wait to get my decs up! Its xmas everywhere except here!!! Going to make dh get up early sat morning and go get the tree!! Got some new decorations on monday, chocolate brown to go with the gold! 

Almost finished my shopping too, im very organised this year, normally its not even started yet!!

How is everyone?


----------



## Guest

[fly]Hellooooo[/fly]

is there anybody there?

(its like holding a seance trying to talk to you lot )


----------



## kellydallard

[fly]BOO[/fly]  

Only me!!!

Just checking all me old mates are ok  

Maz-wohoo not long till your appointment now hunny,loads of luck.

Nic-hope your ok!!

Alexia-loads of luck for your review.

Ruth-good luck fro your e/s appointment hunny.

Kateag-you ok hun get your tree up   I did and now I feel all 

Loads of love to all you other lovlies and newbies!!!

All is ok with me,apart from having to puke every morning  got a m/w appointment nect tues  next scan is on Jan 19th and I really wanna know what flava me bubbies are   cant wait.

Love to all

Kelly x


----------



## *kateag*

Hahahah! What flavour!! hehehe!!! sorry you feeling so   at the mo hun, hopefully will be blooming soon!!

Im ok,  thanks for asking, feel sort of middle of nowhere at mo! No xmas decs, no tx, no af! Also feel like I should be doing something! Like when you finish college and you have no homework to do!!!  
xxx


----------



## Guest

woo hoo kelly, nice to hear from ya babe   morning sickness aint too bad, mine only lasted 9 BLOODY MONTHS lol

kate, get that bloody tree up, give me you address n i'll come n do it   xmas is nearly over now, what you playin at   xxx


----------



## *kateag*

Im trying hun I am!!! But he is determined that its STILL too early even on saturday!!! Last year we got it up early (wey hey!  ) and it went bald by the 20th so we had a mad hunt to find one urgently! So this year he is trying to win! If he had his way it would go up the day before xmas eve!!!!

I have all the decs out all over the bedroom so hopefully he will trip over and bash his head and then think, oh! xmas decs must go up soon!!!


----------



## caz nox

Hiya all, 

Shelly - congrats!!! 

Well, as for me nothing too exciting - put the decs up but not really looking forward to Xmas - unless I get a surprise BFP!! 
Anyway - at work, plodding along and wishing the days away. I have my appoimtmet on the 3rd Jan. I WANT IT NOW. 
Me and hubby are thinking about getting another dog still - dunno whether to wait though. 
Take care everyone - Kelly - let us know the flavours! 
Love 
Carrie


----------



## *kateag*

I keep thinking of dogs!! Must be the subsitute baby thing coming out in me, now my bubba is 4 and SO grown up. But my sensible side is saying no. Not sure how long she will win though!!!


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya girls

Kelly lovely to see u popping by
lol at the flavour hehe

glad ur keeping well except the M/S how is oliver is he excited at being a big brother

Maz ur a fruit de loop honey!!

Caz the 3rd Jan will be here before u know it
DH would love another dog but i say no!!
have u got a dog already hun

Kate how r u sweetie
Bouncer was our baby substitute 5 yrs ago!
wonder if ur sensible side holds out!

Sara, vicki hope ur both well

Kelly endo hope ur scan went well and u rejoin us really soon

Nicky1 hope ur well

rhonda, MJP, Ruth, Lou hope ur all well

Alexia lots of luck for ur appt honey

Shelley fab news on ur BFP

Nichola hope all is well with u and the 

Love to all i have missed

Emxx


----------



## caz nox

We have a dog called Dolly and 2 cats Elvis and Gomez - jeez - if we get lucky with twins it will be like Noahs arc hahaha. 

we have our Xmas do tomorrow night - quite looking forward to it. Meeting up with hubby in the evening - that is if I am still standing. I did think about not drinking at all, but as I do not know when we will actually start IVF why put it off - if you know what I mean?? 

Anyone else have their work do's?


----------



## *kateag*

Hi!!

Ems, good to see you hun, not seen a post from you for a while, you ok?? 

I dont know how long my sensible side will last, im soooooooo tempted to go looking today and surprise Holly!!

In my ideal world I would have 2 doggies and a horse - oh and a HUGE house to home them with my 4 kiddies!!

I can but dream!!!

xx


----------



## caz nox

Gosh - my ideal world - I would love a small holdings, 1 goat, 1 sheep a pig, lots of mud - brilliant! Oh and of course kids. I would love to have an "accident" as some people call it! That would be on my list. I would love one month for me to say to hubby " I think my period is late" hahaha I can dream!


----------



## Martha Moo

Kate honey

I am ok ta 

Just been a bit bogged down with AF
and i still have this cold which i think will be with me til summer the rate its going, have had it now since 2nd november u would think it would take the hint wouldnt you!!

Carrie, i have a works do on 19th Dec, just a team meal, i havent been to any of the other team events in 4 yrs so bit nervous as some of the people i dont even know their names lol and some i dont like so should be interesting

Have u got a new outfit for the works do

I dont tend to drink so not an issue for me really!

big love to all be back later

Emxx


----------



## ritzi

hi all

just to let you know following my EC i developed OHSS and spent 8 days in hospital. i came home today feeling exhausted!
ET was cancelled and we have 4 frosties for the new year......em please can you update the list?

hope all has been okay,

ritz.


----------



## caz nox

Hi Ritz, 

I hope you are taking it easy - 4 - thats fantastic!!! 

Em - I was naughty - I had not bought anything nice in years - coz of pregnancy and all that - so I bought a fab dress from top shop, stuck on the credit card! 

I work in a transport unit and hubby is one of the many drivers so quite looking forward to it. I have told the girls that I am going to snog a driver PMSL! 

Chat soon


----------



## Martha Moo

Nichola

So sorry to read that u have been so well and in hospital with OHSS

Rest up and take things easy sweetheart

Lots of luck for the FET in 2007!!

Love Emxx


----------



## *kateag*

Ritz so sorry to hear you were unwell hun, take it easy and rest up. Good luck for the new year, those frosties all ready and waiting for you!!!

Xmas update dh took the hint and we HAVE THE TREE!!!!!!!!!! a massive 8ft tree and its going up NOW!!!


----------



## Martha Moo

Egg Sharing Buddies!!   ​
 Egg Share Buddies Miracles ​
Fluffyhelen9999  aug 2004 

Shazia  ES/IVF  15/02    

kellydallard  Sept     ITS TWINS!!!! EDD 04/06/07     

kateag  Oct 2002 

ladytara  

 Dolphin01  2004 

Janey02 Natural whilst awaiting ES  born 22/09/06   

Gorgelocks ES/IVF  EDD 28/11/06      

 Ladymoonlight Natural  EDD 08/12/06   

Fuzzier    EDD 25/01/07   

Tweetie EDD 15/02/07  born 28/11/06    

Panda     

Topcat IVF      

NICWIM IVF sept    EDD 07/06/07 Scan 27/11     

Endometriosislass sept  12 wk scan 06/12  EDD 03/06/07   

Tazza Miracle    

shellyc1190  04/12   Scan 22/12  

  Egg Sharers!!   ​
   Stimming Egg sharers  ​
   Down reg Egg Sharers  ​
Aweeze   . ES/DIVF D/R 27/11 Baseline 19/12 Stims 26/12 EC 08/01/07 

   Waiting to start Egg Sharers  ​
Maz1980 ([email protected]) awaiting 1st appt 11/12     

lounea ES/IVF August (awaiting update)     

seabreeze 1st ES Initial consultation 21st Sept    

CJ ICSI/ES baseline 25/01 EC 07/02 ET 09/02     

Dolphin01 ES/IVF changing clinic TX Jan 07 ES appt 11/12  

Lady Tara ES/IVF 1st appt 03/10 starting E/S in Jan       

Jetabrown (Lister) ES 1st appt 13/11    

Rhonda just starting out... bloods 02/11 TX Jan 2007     

Kateag(Lister) ... cycle abandoned 30/10 review 13/11     

MJP Awaiting first appt at lister for eggshare 15/11     

MandyB1971 1st E/S (CARE Manchester) D/R 12/12     

Sallyanne1 1st ES/IVF (CARE Nottingham)     

Essa (Cromwell Darlington) counselling appt 07/12    

Miss TC (Cromwell Darlington) recipient awaiting matching for her dreams to come true!!   

Mouse14 ES early 2007    

Egg share inbetweenies​
@[email protected] 1st ES/IVF Jan 06  Awaiting follow up/update 

Pickle_99_uk (cromwell, Darlington) 1st ES/ICSI March  2nd ES/ICSI June   Taking time out until easter 2007   

ClareyRose 1st ES/IVF Mar/Apr awaiting further update   

flo-jo 1st ES Feb/Mar.... OHSS FET May awaiting update   

nedwards ES/IVF April   awaiting follow up/update 

 xxxxMissNawtyxxxx ES/IVF Apr   

Lou_F ES/ICSI Mar/Apr...... Embie didnt divide  

Babywish ES/ICSI May   Follow up appt 15/06 awaiting update 

sweet_kitty ES/ICSI may   

Kamac80 Looking into eggshare  

FluffyHelen9999 (Lister) Taking time out, tubes removed 04/09 planning FET after recovery  

sos ES/IVF April awaiting update 

kia ES/IVF August   

Feistyblue (Lister) ES/ICSI Sept   

Mrs_H (SEFC) ES/IVF Sept  taking time out with DH,  

Mrs Redcap (cromwell, Darlington) ES/IVF aug/sep  hoping for a miracle in 2007   

Nicky1 (cromwell, Darlington) ES/ICSI Oct 06 tx abandoned   

Alexia (Lister) ES/ICSI Oct/Nov 06  

Ritzisowner (LWC, Cardiff) OHSS 4 frosties for FET in 2007     

Fin ES/ICSI Nov/Dec  

*Anyone else who wishes to be added either post or send me an IM

Emxx*


----------



## AmandaB1971

Hi Ritz

Sorry to hear you been badly hun!  Hope you're feeling better soon.

Axxxx


----------



## aweeze

Hello everyone! 

I thought it was about time I showed my ugly mug back in here. Haven't forgotton about you all and been trying to read the thread just been really poop at posting! Actually it's normal for me when I'm cycling - I tend to go a bit quiet - totally out of character for me  

Hope you are all doing OK - all this talk of chrimbo trees!!! I haven't got room for one  My own fault really - too much furniture  

Ritz - sorry that you have been in the hozzie - hope you're feeling better. 

Well I have been DR'ing for 10 days now (wow that's flown by) but still not a glimmer of AF  My first cycle it was about this far in, second cycle it was bang on time. Oh well no point worrying yet!

Will try and be a better poster - promise 

Lou
X


----------



## AmandaB1971

Lou

Chuck some furniture out Hun!!   You gotta have a christmas tree!!! 

Your 10 days have flown by.. How are you feeling?

Axx


----------



## *kateag*

Lou hun! You have to have a xmas tree!!! Thought you had been very quiet, how you feeling?

Holly has started to notice that almost all her friends, bar one or two, have baby brothers or sisters. And she keeps asking for one. Everytime someone says make a wish she asks for a baby.  

I have tried saying that she is my baby, and I like it just me and her, but she doesnt quite listen. She is a real baby girl, whenever she sees a baby she is off talking to them and cooing. 

Its really getting to me now, what do I say to her?? 

x


----------



## AmandaB1971

Awww Kate

That must be awful hun!  Why dont you tell her that God chose you to be just her mummy as she is so special and that one day he might say it's ok for you to have another baby but for now she is too special to have to share you! 

Worth a try maybe, but I understand how gut-wrenching it must be!

Take Care 

Amanda xx


----------



## aweeze

Hi again!

I haven't had a chrimbo tree for the last 4 years - I did the year I moved in as there was less furniture. A couple of years ago, I decorated the fireplace as a substitute! I guess as I tend to go to friends houses (coz most of them have kids) rather than them coming to me, there doesn't seem much point really!

I'm feeling fine, in fact almost worryingly side effect free (I'm sure I was hot flushin and havin bad heads by this time on my previous cycles). I'm more worried about the witch not turning up. I know she's never evaded me before but if she doesn't arrive in time this cycle it will really stuff things up because of the xmas shutdown at the clinic! Ho hum - I sound like I' really worried but actually Im not........ YET! 

Kate - my niece went through a similar stage at Holly's age. She told everyone at nursery including teachers and other Mums that she was going to have a baby sister. Of course, they all thought that her Mum was pg when in reality, wasn't even trying for another! I had a conversation about the fact that Mummy was having a baby (not) and she was adamant that it was a girl because "boys are smelly". She then told me that I could have a baby one day when I was "big" (as in grown up) like mummy - I'm 8 years older!!!!! 

Well, must dash - toodle-pip all!

Lou
X


----------



## *kateag*

Thanks girls. Holly has been doing that too! She came out of nursery a few weeks ago and one of her teachers came up to me and winked and said Holly told me your secret, I asked what it was and she said Holly had told everyone mummy is having a baby. I said no, we arent but they all still look at me to see if I have a bump yet. (makes me breath in a bit more) 

She will be such a good big sister. She is so gentle and kind with babies. Thanks girls. 

Dh is working away tonight, so Im sitting here looking through all of ff, I normally only go on one or two boards. I have also just looked at all the picks of members in the gallery. All 350 odd! Nice to see faces to names. 

whats everyone up to? 
xx


----------



## AmandaB1971

I'm sat here like you browsing through all the boards I dont normally have time to, as dh is fitting a laminate floor in our bathroom and I'm keeping out of the way!  He turns into Eminem when he's working swears shamefully all the time!! Not at anyone just muttering as he's doing the job! 

Axx


----------



## *kateag*

My dh does that! He never normally swears but he goes all macho when he is doing some sort of diy! Never mind the fact that I normally do all of it! from shelf erecting to painting, he still feels the need to tell me what to do! 
The palava we had getting the xmas tree in the stand! You would think he was creating world peace! And it took him 4 hours to admit it was actually a bit crooked!!!


----------



## AmandaB1971

My dh is an engineer so he's really good at any sort of DIY and I dont have to do any so I know I am really lucky but he swears like a trooper while he's doing it so I just try and keep out the way!

Our christmas tree is always a drama every year as he seems to struggle with measurements!   He buys the biggest fattest tree he can find then tells me it's 5 ft tall when it barely fits in the room!! 

Axx


----------



## *kateag*

Hahahah!! Thats so like mine!!! everything is about £15.00 and roughly 2ft or about this big, "holds out hands" when in facts its none of them!!!


----------



## Martha Moo

hiya girls

well i am surfing the web

Dh has bought me this top problem is its in such a color i have nothing to go with it so looking for something suitable

The top is chocolate brown i have a chocolate brown skirt and he suggested wearing it with my brown boots and skirt but i said omg too much brown!

Bless him it was supposed to be a xmas present but i was sulking because i was supposed to go and see my mum this weekend but cant cos hes working so am home alone 

He told me to open it i wouldnt so he threw a strop and did it for me
why are men like children at times!

(hope tony doesnt read lmao)

ggrrrr off to search a bit more!


----------



## *kateag*

Oh dear hun! hope he comes out of his strop soon!

Cream linen trousers would look nice with the top. Is it dressy or casual?


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya kate

Its not really dressy but not that casual  

More like a blouse i would prob wear for work!

I saw a skirt with a top the same color online but recall i used o have a similar one but i may have sent it to the charity shop before i went on hols oops!!

I saw a lovely mini skirt type thing in dp but i aint got the legs for a mini   

bless dh he got up whilst i was wrapping his presents luckily only came as far as bathroom!!

Bouncer isnt helpful in the slightest when wrapping presents she wants to sit on the paper!

All done now..... just a few more bits to get dh next weekend oh and i have mil shopping list have seen a scooby doo top for sil lil one for her and dh pressie from her

Arent u glad christmas is only once a year lmao
i sure am!

Emxx


----------



## shellyc1190

HI EVERYONE SORRY NOT BEEN ON MY COMPUTER IS MAD ITS NOT CONNECTIN TO SERVER DOIN MY HEAD IN WORKS WHEN IT WANTS TO XXX
WELL GOT A SCAN DATE FOR 22ND SO FINGERS CROSSED ALL IS WELL XX
BEEN READING EVERYONES MESSAGES ALL SET FOR XMAS XXX IV HAD TO GO OUT TODAY 4 TROUSERS I LOOK 6 MTHS PREGGERS MUST BE PESSARIES X
LOVE TOYOU ALL SHELLY XXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Guest

good luck for your scan shelly babe xxx

i cant believe that tomorrow is well tomorrow! the past 11 days since i got my app have flown, i really thought it would drag  

dh is taking me shopping in the morning then we have to rush back so i can have a shower (i know they aint gonna be doing anything i just like to be ready jic) i am already armed with my orange band  

ruth, you mentioned earlier in the thread that you need to take a urine sample with you, have you found out what for yet?
mine havent asked me for one unless they are gonna ask me why im there?  
which clinic did you change to hun?

take care hunnies, love maz xxx

(ps if you read this earlier then you will see ive changed it and got rid of all the rambling   )


----------



## *kateag*

Haha, Maz, this one makes MUCH more sense!  

Quick question for you, af has just started, not full flow yet (sorry) but can I get away with counting today as day 1, so that I can try and get blood tests done tomorrow at pco app (day 2) or has it happened too late?? What do you girlies think?

xxx


----------



## Guest

i should say that cd1 is tomorrow, but i normally go on the heavyness cos i can have 2 days of spotting which wouldn't count.
but i'd say personally to wait cos you really dont want the results to be crap and have to wait for next af.

i know its tempting but try to wait hun xxx


----------



## AmandaB1971

I agree with that Maz!  It is a pain and it is tempting to wing it but you're only swindling yourself really if the results are poo and you've to re-do them next month!

Axx


----------



## *kateag*

Bums! I thought so!! I will be calling Lister then and see when they can fit me in and if I can get my bottom up there!!

Ta girlies, I would have done it but known it was wrong!!

Also, a quick question, dont know if you will know or not (anyone!) at this app tomorrow will they be doing any internal scans do you think? Now af has arrived, im not sure I fancy that much? Does anyone know??

x


----------



## fluffyhelen9999

Kate - Could you not get the form for the blood test tomorrow and just get it done the day after??  I'd have thought that would be cheaper and easier than getting it done at the Lister??... I've always found my NHS blood tests only take a few days to come back.  I wouldn't have thought you would have an internal exam, but if they do say to have one just say you'ld prefer to wait etc, I'm sure they are used to it.

Helen  x


----------



## *kateag*

Helen can I do that do you think? If he says I need the bloods done for this then I am sure I can get a copy of the results, but if he doesnt say anything about it how do I bring it up without sounding like a strange person!


----------



## fluffyhelen9999

Kate - Yes, course you can - he should just give you the blood request form and then you go and get it done on the correct day...  Just ask if you can have a copy of the results, I'm sure that should be possible??  You might have to chase up getting a copy of the results with his / her secretary, but it should be pretty easy and just a case of photocopying them... another way you could do it is by asking for a copy of results to be sent to your GP and then asking your GP to print off the results for you.  We always get a choice of places to go for blood tests as well.
Good luck for tomorrow and let us know how u get on.
Helen xx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya ladies

Just popping in to say a quick 

Maz i read ur post earlier 
good luck for 2moro honey

Kate i would say tomorrow is counted as day 1, when i have been to hospital before i have asked for the blood forms and gone back when i was on the correct date so yes u should be able to 

Amanda not long now honey  

Helen hope u and DS are well

Lou hope D/R is going ok has that AF turned up yet

Ruth lots of luck for ur appt 2moro

shelly  

Rhonda, Maria hope that ur both well

Love to anyone i missed
Emxx


----------



## Dolphin01

morning Ladies
Well just a quick post as I'm rushing around to get ready....I'm nervous... 
Don't know why though....Will let you know how it goes....
Luv Ruth xx


----------



## AmandaB1971

Just nipped in to say  to Ruth and Maz I'll be thinking of you both!

 to everyone else! 

Axx


----------



## caz nox

Ruth and Maz - best of luck - let us know how you get on! 

Well, suffered until Sunday night with a hangover - went for Xmas do on Friday and now being told all the embaressing things I had done - like trying to take over the DJ!!! 

How is everyone doing?


----------



## Dolphin01

Hi ya Ladies 
I'm back and it went very well.....I had to have a blood test which I always dread but even that was painless...Whoa...
I just have to wait 10 days now for the blood test results to come back then its all pretty much go in Jan/Feb... Ive been given my green form to get back to them before the 10 days then she will have everything for me...It was a really positive appointment and I feel so happy about it.....Not much else to say really...

Thankyou for the Good Luck messages...They worked for me....
Good luck for your appointment later Maz....Just waiting on your news now Hun.. 
Right I'm off to have some food...I'm starving didn't have time for breakfast this morning..
Luv Ruth xx


----------



## Guest

thats great news ruth, sounds like you had a perfect appt, hope mine goes as well as yours  
ive been pacing the floor all morning, time is going sooooo slow. ive talked dh into leaving at 12 even tho our appt is 1;30. 
i feel really sick, im excited, scared incase something goes wrong but also scared cos if everything runs smoothly it wont be too long before i start stabbing myself with needles  

im hoping that if everything goes to plan i will be starting feb  

talk to you all later girls, love maz xxx

oh yea btw, i had my hair dyed AGAIN, now im a dark plummy brown color


----------



## Martha Moo

Ruth thats fantastic news!

Really pleased for you honey

Maz you will be at ur appt now so sending     to you

Catch up later after work

Only an hr to go lmao

Emxx


----------



## *kateag*

Hi girls, ruth, so glad your app went so well, not long to go hun! Maz, any news yet babes?

I have had a really naff day. Got an infection in my gums and wisdom tooth, woke up with a face like a balloon not able to chew, swallow or anything. Got antibiotics for it.  
Also had my app today for the pco. which was beyond a joke. I was in and out in under 10 mins, no bloods done or arranged, no scans, nothing. He asked me who told me I had pco, when my last af was, and px me metaformin. I could have been making it all up. I have 28 days worth then I have to get it myself as I "should be paying private again then"  

Was so bleugh cos of the tooth I didnt fight back but I am really angry now, so Have called and waiting for big boss to call back tomorrow. 

Sorry to be so miserable. 

Really glad your app went well hun. 
xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya ladies

Kate i am so sorry that ur appt didnt go as well as u had hoped  
Do u have to go back to the cons u saw today or is it just the metformin, i would try to get a repeat prescription from ur gp there is no reason why u should have to pay privately for the met (as far as i know)

Maz hope that ur appt has gone well honey

Ruth fab news for u hun

Lou hope that ur doing well on the d/r any sign of that af yet

rhonda hope ur ok

carrie have u fully recovered from the xmas party
what tune is up next then!

helen hope ur ok

shelly hope u and wee bump are well

Kellys and nic hope u and bigger bumps are well

Amanda  for tomorrow for joining Lou on the d/r rollercoaster!

love to anyone i missed

My dh has come home and announced that he has booked a ticket for me for his works do on sat night, i specifically asked him not to as last years was sheer hell, he then said he hadnt yet but really wanted me to go with him

Do u think i am selfish if i dont want to go i must sound such a b**ch mustnt i!

take care all
Emxx


----------



## aweeze

Hello All

Em - what sort of do is it? Is it the same as last years or could it actually be something you could enjoy? Norti DH though being as you already told him no  . Thnk that laptop should be your this chrimbo  

Kate - sorry the appointment didn't go as you'd hoped and a  to make you feel a bit better about the infection hun.

Ruth  for your clinic trip and well done for getiing the bloods done - you are doing so well hun  

Maz - hope you had a good clinic visit too and have good news about your tx at long last 

Amanda - good luck for first jab tomorrow - I know you are pooing a brick over it but it really isn't half as bad as you think it's gonna be!  

Carrie - I know too well what it's like to be told what you got up to at xmas parties when you can't remember much about it   

Shelley - great that you have a scan date hunny - good luck for it  

To everyone else that I haven't mentioned, I hope you'll forgive me - I will do better next time   Here's a  to those I missed. 

As for me, things aint great at the mo!  Firstly, I have been DR for 14 days now and still not a hint of AF turning up. My 1st cycle she arrived on day 12 of DR and 2nd cycle she arrived bang on 7 days. The thing is my baseline scan is next Tuesday (before the clinic closes for xmas on the Thursday) and I'm supposed to start stimms the following Tuesday (Boxing Day). If I'm not DR'd in time for the scan then I guess they will either abandon or keep me on DR until 2nd Jan when they can re-scan me. Why, oh why does this have to happen to me right now? Yeh I know there is still 8 days until the scan and she could still arrive - I'm just feeling very pessimistic right now. Have tried to call the clinic today but couldn't get hold of the nurses as they were busy so I'll try and speak to my nurse tomorrow to clarify what their position will be. 

Secondly, my 1st bubba's EDD was 11th December (today)  and I'm feeling a bit down in the dumps that I should be bringing him/her into the world around about now. It's so tough to see the babies from my first cycle buddy thread arriving (although I am obviously pleased for those families) - I just wish it was me and I wasn't still stuck at the starting blocks. 

Oh well as they say - tomorrow is another day  

Lou
X


----------



## Martha Moo

Lou

I just wanted to post to give you a great big 

Today will be a tough day honey or will have been

Thinking of you sweetheart

I will do u a huge AF dance later on/tomorrow

All my love
Emxx


----------



## fluffyhelen9999

Kate -     to your appointment today - No wonder your angry - I think that's disgusting.  Yes, you shouldn't get IVF treatment on the NHS, but treatment for PCO surely should be classed as a medical problem which they should be obliged to treat if you so wanted.  I must admit I've never really bothered having my PCO looked into - the way I've always seen it is it's something that lots of people have which I've just learned to live with...  I was told to go on the pill when I first got told about it but that was before they started giving ladies matformin for it - will be interested to see how you get on with it.  I'd be tempted if it helps with loosing weight!!    terrible he didn't give you blood forms!!  hope your tooth infection gets better soon.

Lou - ((((( ))))) must be a difficult time of year for you...  I'll keep everything crossed that your AF appears soon.

Emily -    @ dh!!  hope if you do go it goes nice and smoothly for you...

helen xx


----------



## AmandaB1971

Hi

Just wanted to nip in and give kate a great big 

I had a tooth abcess about 3 weeks ago and it was agony!  So I really do sympthise hun.  Sorry to hear your appt was disappointing glad to hear you're starting to get angry now and I hope you will turn that into constructive action! 

Take Care

Amanda xxx


----------



## *kateag*

Hi girls. Thank you for all the cuddles.  

Em, do you really not fancy the night out at all? might do you some good to get out and have a drink? If not, then you are totally allowed to say no ta very much. Im sure he will understand. 

Lou, hun I am so sorry today has been an awful day for you. It must be such a hard time. Im sending you massive hugs hun.  

Helen, thanks for the message hun, I am so angry and I have written a letter to fax over in the morning and i am going to be chasing the big boss's secretary all day til she calls me back. I want a proper appointment. Im not asking for them to give me free treatment Im asking for what I am entitled to, also Mandy hun, thank you as well. I am turning it into constructivness! (if thats a word?)

Bl**dy tooth and gums are killing me but im sure it will start to get better soon. 

Holly has her first school play tomorrow so I am really looking forward to it!

Also, spoke to lister today, and while they say (lena) that I am allowed to egg share, I do need the bloods done (all 4) and I do need to pay as I am classed as in between. So unless I get them done in the next few days after kicking up a fuss tomorrow, it will be begining of jan as I cant get up to lister this week. 

I know I sound like a complete moaner and I am so sorry. Thank you for listening to me. I hope im not coming across as a trouble maker, im really not, im just so fed up of being pushed around and not getting any answers. 
xxxxxx you have all been brilliant. xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest

hi girls  

my appt went perfectly, i am going to recieve all my appt in the post, i was told i will see my con middle of jan but before that i will have scans and counsiling etc...
i had my bloods done today too.
she said if everything goes to plan i will start d/r during my feb AF    

she said i should be easy to match cos im quite normal, my mum n bro said they either want that in writing or i should get a second opinion    

anyway gotta go got loads to do, speak to you all tomoro, love maz xxx


----------



## aweeze

That's brill news Maz - after all that being messed around, you're finally on the move  . Even better news to find out that you are quite normal . Good job they don't read certain threads on here otherwise I think they might change their minds . Thank you for making me laugh today 

Em, Helen and Kate - thank you for your support. Of course all AF dances greatly appreciated - can't believe it! All the AF dances I've done for others on this site and here I am begging for them myself!

Kate - You don't sound like a moaner or a trouble maker at all. It's good to hear that you are getting the fighting spirit in to you. I know you shouldn't have to but sadly whilst these things are all very personal and emotive to us, I think that unfortunately the people that deal with us far too often forget that.  

Lou
XX


----------



## AmandaB1971

Lou

Just read your post properly hun, now I'm home and can concentrate!  Sorry you're feeling down  .

Hope AF arrives soon.  Here's my contribution.                     

Hope it does the trick 

Axxxx


----------



## ritzi

hi all

maz and ruth great news on your appointments - well done  

kate - sorry you are having a crap time - hope those antibiotics kick in soon  

mandy - good luck for tomorrows jab  

aweeze - thoughts of you today - we had our BFP's on the same day so our EDD's were the same   like you i find it hard that our cycle buddies are all having their babies.....

hi to everyone else  

very sad day for me   my baby Fred was due today and it's been tough, yesterday was dreadful but today has been a little brighter. i just wish for what should have been. I knew december would be tough - didn't expect the OHSS on top of everything else   just feel so tired of trying - all i want is a baby - is that too much to ask?

ritz.


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya Ladies!

Kate.... babe you dont come over as a moaner and u def are not a trouble maker i know in the past i have been made to feel like that but like you i dont want anything i am not entitled to just what i am entitled to is fine

I hope u get somewhere with the letter hun 

Lou coming up for you!

                                   

Hope this one helps a bit hun!

Has anyone heard from Alexia
hope that she is doing ok after her follow up appt
thinking of her

Ok now re the do......well for a start if i want to go DH has to pay for a ticket £30!!  apparently its a sit down meal  I dont drink so thats outta the question and every party i have been to with his work, we get seated with the same people last year was a very heavily pg lady (8 months) never stopped touchng the bump and talking about it the whole 3 hrs and apparently was offended i didnt want to feel the kicks, bubs is about 10 months now and shes  again and as dh is a manager he has to go and do manager type things leaving me by myself with no one i know and i just kind of think why pay to feel uncomfortable! He will be disappointed but he has known my feelings on the matter for a good few weeks

then again i have just announced i wont be a mug and have his bro sis bil nephew and mum for boxing day but he understands why so at least thats something!

The other thing is my parents are visiting on saturday and i dont feel i can say nice seeing u but what time are u leaving as i am off out as the last time they visited was august argh!! why is life never simple

so whos the moaner = me!!

love to all
Emxx


----------



## *kateag*

Ritz, hugs to you as well hun. I didnt realise you and Lou had the same edd. I found that when I had to face my date, it was just best to keep to myself and have the day to grieve and cry when I wanted, and then try and face the next day as new. A chance to say a goodbye. Hope you are ok hun. 

Em, didnt realise the reason for not wanting to go hun, and I completely understand, hopefully dh will as well, and while it would be nice for you to be there for him, maybe with him being manager and having to mingle, he wont miss you too much!? Maybe if you say he can have a wild one if you dont go he wont mind? (if you dont that is!)

Dont beat yourself up hun, next xmas you will be there rubbing your bump and she will be shattered and looking rough with 2 kiddies!!  

Thanks for the messages girls, really cheered me up. Tomorrow is fighting day!

I spoken to Alexia, was good news for her, and Im sure she will be on soon to update! (dont want to say her news for her!?)

xxxx


----------



## Dolphin01

Kate - You poor thing with the infection in your gum and wisdom tooth...Ive never had it (I don't even have wisdom teeth yet,not wise enough me  ) My friend had it recently though and it looked very painful..One side of her face was swollen...Hope yours clears up soon Hun..Sorry that you have had such a crabby day...I hope tomorrow is a brighter one for you Hun...

Em - I don't blame you for not wanted to go to DH work due and for £30 as well to sit and be miserable...You do what you feel most comfortable with Hun...Thanks for the messages Hun wishing me luck today... 

Lou - Sorry that AF hasn't shown up for you yet Hun...She really does like to mess us around just when you need her not to....Thinking of you on this hard day....Hope you manage to get through to the clinic tomorrow Hun...God they must natter loads.. 

Amanda - Good luck with the d/r Hun....

Maz - Great news on the appointment Hun...It really does look like we will be pretty much cycle buddies.....I'm just pleased that after all your waiting you finally have your fertility path.. 

Ritz - I'm sorry to hear that it has also been a hard day for you today...Hope the OHSS is easing up on you Hun... 

Hello to anyone that I have missed...
Luv Ruth xx


----------



## caz nox

Ritz and Lou - I know how you feel XX big kisses

Talking about Wisdom Teeth, well, I had all 4 taken out at the same time in hospital and as I was going to sleep I had a really sharp pain in my girlie parts - anyway, when I woke I mentioned it to the nurse as it was so painful, she told me to mention it to my surgeon, which I did and do you know what he said? ... he said "maybe the anethesitis (sp) slipped you one as I was going to sleep"!! I was so shocked and just wanted to get the hell out of there. I told hubby and he said was I sure, yup I was sure, but as it was only me and the surgeon in the room there was nothing I can go on! Anyway - I laugh about it now - it was about 6 years ago. Mad or wot! 

Em - I was helping out the Dj at the party - or at least I think I was......... until he kicked me off the stage - I am sure I had a brilliant singing voice that  night hahahah 

Kate - you are not a moaner at all. Fight for your right.....to parrrrtttyyyyyy ...err sorry. No - I mean it - I am a beliver in if  you dont' ask you son't get, but I am also a fighter for what I belive. 

Love to all

Carrie
PS - sorry if I went a bit hyper - bored at work


----------



## *kateag*

Caz!!!!!!!!!!!!!     You been drinking hun!?

That was a very funny post, i do hope nothing dodgy happened on the table! You didnt really make me feel confident you know!!

xxx


----------



## AmandaB1971

Caz - that is absolutely mind-boggling!  I'm sure the anaesthetist didn't do anything but I cant believe the Consultant said it!!  

Hope everyone else is ok today

Amandaxxx


----------



## caz nox

I know - I am sure nothing happened - but like you said I cannot belive he even joked about it! 

Glad to give you some chuckles.


----------



## Renee_

Hi ladies


We dont really know you all very well and its hard to keep up with everyones journeys! - Theres so many of us! But thank goodness for this site...... Its been more helpful than any book or GP in my opinion! ..so we`re just going to wish everyone lots of good luck for every step of the way! 


Was wondering how long after initial consultation did medication start for everyone? How long a match for egg share took?


Ive had the following blood tests etc already;

- HIV 1 & 2
- Hep B & C
- Rubella immunities
- Haemoglobin
- FSH, LH, Oestradiol
- Blood Group
- Clamydia swab
- Syphilis
- Gonorrhea
- & A Cervical smear test! (It felt like i had an MOT!) 

Dp has had his HIV etc............


So just starting to feel excited as the initial consultation is this Friday 15th. Im a bit worried that the nurses or consultant might be funny about our age or the way i look tho? (Might just be being silly) But as far as im aware the area surrounding Cromwell London is very posh!! (We`re not posh) lol (Just normal) - well just about! hehe.......But i am worried about that


Anyway thanks to everyone being such an inspiration and helping us get through the hard times in the beginning - Your all great x


----------



## alexia

Hi Evette

well done on being so efficient and getting the bloods out the way, your clinic will be well pleased!!!

Once the clinic have all this data they can match you straight away(well at my clinic there is a 2 yr waiting list so they can match u up quickly). 
Once matched they just have to regulate u & the recipient so you could be on the pill for a min of 2 weeks.  I was on the pill for 5 weeks but thats because the 1st recipient backed out so i had to get re-matched and wait again!!!!

All in all it shouldnt be long now

Good luck

Alexia xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## *kateag*

Yup, I second that hun! Well done!!

Also, dont worry about how posh it is! When you get there you will see that everyone is different, at my clinic there are a lot of very well off ladies, but we are all there for the same reason and it doesnt matter what you wear or what you look like. 

Not long to go hun! I was a lucky one when it came to the pill I was on it for a 2 weeks as my recipient was ready and waiting. 

xxxxxxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya Ladies

Hope that ur all having a good day

Evette, i have sent you an IM, i have also moved over your post to this thread, if u have any more probs posting then do IM me and i will check with Tony to see if theres a problem and sort it for you

welcome to the thread honey 

Kate hope that u got a call i am in similar boat with consultants and secretarys!

I do hope that u get somewhere sweetie with ur letter and fax

Amanda how is the first jab honey

Lou and Nichola thinking of you both sending a big 

Ruth and Maz u both must be relieved after ur first appts yesterday!

Roll on the new year hey!

carrie hope ur ok

Lou has af arrived yet honey

sending big love and hugs to u all and sorry to anyone i missed

Just to update i chatted to my dh who said he understood if i didnt want to go but would really like me to be there and did admit that the lady was full in ur face!

Still not sure what to do tho, but did say i would deliberate and a hair cut and new skirt may help me with my decision!  My hair is long overdue a cut anyhow! and he did promise a new outfit for my xmas do which is on tuesday next week!

speak to you all soon

love Emxx


----------



## *kateag*

Good girl em!! Barganing is what I like to see!!

Well, the sec called me this morning, as you know and gave me my results from july, and said that the gp said I do have pco and need to see me blah blah, well the consultant called at 6 - after hours how strange! and said going from my bloods alone, I DONT have it!? (so why the hell did the other one give me metaformin!?) and he would like to see me thursday morning. He is going to get his sec to fit me in and call me with a time, as he would like to ask me some questions and arrange some blood tests and scans. AT LAST. Seems my letter did the trick!
Thanks for all the tips girls. 

Holly had her school play today, and after WEEKS of singing the songs, she refused to sing!!!   looked so sweet dressed up as a star though, I couldnt be cross!!! (dh and I were singing along!) Got some pics and will try and get one on later!!

Hope you are all ok. My tooth has gone down so I can now close my mouth, but my gums are still killing me and pure white

Hugs to everyone, alexia good to see you back on here babe. 
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## aweeze

Hello ladies

Well I finally got to speak to my nurse this afternoon after calling several times this morning! She said that it's strange for me going on past cycles that AF isn't here yet and we are concerned now that there may be a cyst that is releasing hormones preventing me from DRing properly so I'm now booked in for a scan on Thursday afternoon and if a cyst is seen, they will aspirate it there and then - OUCH! . Needless to say, I'm hoping and praying that the nasty lovely, kind and generous witch shows up before then so I can avoid it. I have had quite a bit of sharp stabbing pain in the left ovary area so if there is a cyst there I'm hoping that it's peaked and going away of it's own accord (if they do that? I don't know - never had one before to my knowledge!) I guess I have put my body through the mill this year - 3 ivf cycles with only 1 AF after each miscarriage so I suppose it has every right to retaliate in some way!

Em - you go girl - although I thought you might have thrown the laptop into that bargain  Can totally see why you don't want to go hunni

Kate - good to hear that your letter seems to have done the trick and you are finally getting listened to - hope Thurs morning goes well for you 

Evette - welcome to the thread hun

Amanda - hope the first jab went ok 

Alexia - great news you have the go ahead to ES again 

Ruth & Maz - where are you both? are you recovering from the shock of you appointments yesterday?

Nichola -  Hope you're doing OK

Carrie - oooh - am I glad I have a female dentist - second thoughts  

Hope I didn't miss anyone 

Lou 
XX


----------



## AmandaB1971

Hi

Lou - Hun sorry to hear about the cyst, course you know you've now put me in a panic thinking "what if" cos I hadn't thought of that in my list of possible hiccups!    hun and I really do hope she turn up before then!  I've done you an AF dance by PM.

Evette - Welcome to FF hun.  I'm sure you'll fit in on here just fine, try not to worry about your consultation everyone is different and all they're interested in is getting you a positive result!  We turned up for our first appointment in full leathers on two sports bikes!!  We then completely took over their admin office with all our leathers, helmets, boots etc to get changed and as we were there all day for several appts left the admin officers clambering over it all til nearly 5pm and they didn't hold that against us.

Em - Sorry to hear you're not feeling your best hun  hope the hair cut and new skirt do the trick   I'm with Lou though I'm disappointed you didn't hold out for a new laptop too! 

Kate - I bet Holly looked gorgeous!   @ her not singing - bless!

Big  to everyone else hope you're all ok.

Amanda xxxxx


----------



## Guest

hi girls, sorry been a bit absent  

to be totally honest once i realised this is gonna actually happen i almost [email protected] my thongs!
i already knew everything that bev told me during the appt (thanks to FF) but now im a bit like 'holy crap' ive gotta stab myself and no choc!!! this is really gonna happen to ME. it is such a strange feeling.
ruth please say you feel the same, or am i just as crazy as my family think?  

also wanted to say welcome to Evette, dont worry about how un-posh you are, im as common as muck! we walked into our clinic where all the ladies in the waiting room were wearing suits and silk scarfs etc.. and there i stood in my jeans, bench coat and nike air rifts!
to them hun it doesnt matter how you dress or talk, its about whats inside you! litterally lol    

kate hun, try using oraldine mouthwash, its about £3 although its only a small bottle but it is brilliant, i always use it when i have toothache or an abcess and the pain goes instantly.

aweeze, nice to hear from you babe, hope the evil witch shows up for you hun 

right, ive got my coffee n gossip mags so im off to relax (getting the practice in for 2ww  )

love n hugs to everyone, maz xxx


----------



## AmandaB1971

I know this will sound like a question I should already know the answer to but I dont!  
At what stage should I give up chocolate and alcohol?  Should I have given them up now for d/****** or just when I get to stimms or what?

Sorry for being such a novice! 

Axx


----------



## *kateag*

Erm, Mandy do you know Im not sure! Its probably best to give up when you can, just to get your body as healthy as possible. Im thinking now, maybe I didnt do enough giving up? Im sure I didnt have any choc, I def didnt have any alcohol or ciggies, but what else should there be? Could we start a list of do's and donts do you think Ems, what do you think hun, would that be ok? We could all add our own bits?


----------



## AmandaB1971

Kate

I think that's a great idea, cos I've really no idea what I should or shouldn't be doing!  I vaguely know about Brazil Nuts but nothing else!  I heard it was ok to drink in moderation and eat choccie in moderation until stimms, but I dont know if that's right!  I think a thread on do's and dont's so we can benefit from everyone's experience would be fabulous!

What do you think Em?

Take Care

Amanda xxx


----------



## Guest

i asked this a while ago, ill go see if i can find the post x

here it is 
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=66686.msg889150#msg889150

ill bump it up too xxx


----------



## AmandaB1971

Thanks Maz  

That's great hun! 

Does that mean we've to give up choccie and alcohol right now during d/******? 

Axx


----------



## *kateag*

I have a bl**dy flat tyre. Just left to pick boo up and cant go anyway. Massive panic attack but have got a friend picking her up and taking her shopping then bringing her home. 

I am so sick of this week. I swear to god, nothing else could possibly go wrong.


----------



## AmandaB1971

Poor Kate 

Let's hope things get better for you soon!

Axxxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya

I was thinking since that post is a bit outdated about me starting a new one

I can go thru that post and list the things

Dos and donts 

and Maybe Tony will let us have it pinned at the top perhaps

or if ur h appy with the old one then thats fine i just thought when ur looking for a specific answer it may be easier if its on one post

Let me know your thoughts

I would say with the giving up of things the sooner the better however thats easy for me to say cos my cycle isnt til sept   

I would say a little in moderation ie glass of wine or two on a weekend and an odd bar/square of choccie now and then during down reg prob wouldnt hurt if ur anything like me i could kill for chocolate on run up to af and first day or two

Not sure thats very helpful reading it back!

EMxx


----------



## *kateag*

Em!!

A sticky would be great at the top with a list of things, I think anyway, but thats cos I am lazy and would just like to say this this and that. But i can read it like it is if no one else agrees.


----------



## aweeze

Just popping in to say - get the   out girls - da witch is in da house!

So back to plan A for me - baseline scan next Tuesday! 

Lou
X

P.S Thank you for all the AF dances


----------



## *kateag*

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO hun!! Thank god for that!!!


----------



## AmandaB1971

Wooohooooo! Lou   

Axxx


----------



## Mrs_H

Great news Lou ~ wishing you lots of luck for Tuesday hope all goes to plan now with no more hic ups ! love the new photo ! 

sara xxx


----------



## caz nox

Gutted - somebody has just asked me where my bump is...

I am not sure who is more upset me or him....

Roll on 2007! I want to get out of 2006!


----------



## *kateag*

Oh hun. Thats a horrible thing to happen. Sending you massive hugs. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Martha Moo

hiya girls

Hope that ur all doing ok

Amanda hows the down reg going babe

Lou fab news on af arriving
sending u big hugs!!

Nichola hope ur feeling much better heres to 2007

Alexia fab news that ur cycling again early in 2007 so pleased may ur dreams come true with the luck 7!

Kate hope ur doing ok babe ur appt sounded much more positive

Ruth how r u and ur little man hope ur well

shelly how r u feeling only a week til ur scan now hun  

to our other pg ladies hope ur well

Not much to report, but i went to see gp and the cons finally has the letter after gps sec faxing yesterday i doubt i will get any joy now before xmas tbh

I thought i had a uti but i dont but my bladder is having contractions as it fills and empties

lol he asked why i was working lol what a stupid question to ask!

He doesnt think i will last much longer than xmas but i really want to make it thru the next week!

Our xmas do is on tuesday night and it will be the 1st one i have been to in 4 yrs!

Dh's work colleague said to dh he wasnt taking his wife because in principal they shouldnt have to pay £30 for them to go so thought dh was gonna agree then he said u could have the money so i said yeh sounds good to me then 10 mins later he said if u came i would buy u a new outfit!

lol

he did buy me a lovely bouquet of red roses today though bless him
hes a bit worried as he has to reveal his manly parts to gp tomorrow bless him!

I said woohoo now its ur turn to be proked and prodded where u dont want to be!

Will catch up with u all tomorrow or over the weekend

Emxx


----------



## shellyc1190

hi everyone you all set for crimbo xx
we are our girls are really excited cant wait to see their faces. and my 1 yr old neice got an idea whats going on so we are all going to my sisters for dinner really gona be great.
glad to hear your all ok xxx
alexia fingers crosse for 2007 love xx
we have got our scan next friday excited but scarey hope little one or two ok and in right place xxx
love shelly


----------



## Guest

morning girls  

i got my next 2 appts through the post for counsiling and scan/sa, i dont know if its ok to name the dates on here but i will say they are both before jan 1st.

ive got this really strange feeling that this will work for us, ive even tried thinking about all the negs but nothing will shift the feeling that its gonna work,
has anyone else felt like this? also if you did, did you get a bfn or bfp?  

anyway im sure 2007 is gonna bring us all alot of happiness  

so to everyone   and   and   to you all xxxx

love maz xxx


----------



## aweeze

Morning - quickie from me as I must go and do some work! 

Maz - 1st time, I felt like it would work and got a BFP! 2nd time I was quite depressed and negative and got a BFP! So who knows   This time I'm like a Yo-yo - nothing like trying all approaches!!!!!! 

Love to all - catch up later!

Lou
X


----------



## *kateag*

Morning! Im off to do some xmas shopping in a mo with my dad and boo, just wanted to say hello. 

Maz, when I had my tx I knew it wasnt going to work somewhere along the line, and thinking back, I hadnt even arranged child care for holly for when I was due to have ec so maybe I knew it wasnt going to work. Its great that you have a feeling it will, good for you and dont worry just keep that up!!

Right im off, chat soon. 
xxxxxx


----------



## mouse14

Hi. Would you put me on your list for egg share. I should be starting my egg share in the new year. Got to wait to be matched with a recepient.

THANKS, love

Mouse x


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya girls

Just a quick one i promise to be back later for personals as my parents were due an hour ago lol

Just to say Welcome to Mouse
Wishing u lots of luck for ur upcoming egg share cycle
I am sure u will have a few cycle buddies early next year 

Love to all

Emxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Egg Sharing Buddies!!   ​
 Egg Share Buddies Miracles ​
Fluffyhelen9999  aug 2004 

Shazia  ES/IVF  15/02    

kellydallard  Sept     ITS TWINS!!!! EDD 04/06/07     

kateag  Oct 2002 

ladytara  

 Dolphin01  2004 

Janey02 Natural whilst awaiting ES  born 22/09/06   

Gorgelocks ES/IVF  EDD 28/11/06      

 Ladymoonlight Natural  EDD 08/12/06   

Fuzzier    EDD 25/01/07   

Tweetie EDD 15/02/07  born 28/11/06    

Panda     

Topcat IVF      

NICWIM IVF sept    EDD 07/06/07 Scan 27/11     

Endometriosislass sept  12 wk scan 06/12  EDD 03/06/07   

Tazza Miracle    

shellyc1190  04/12   Scan 22/12  

  Egg Sharers!!   ​
   Stimming Egg sharers  ​
   Down reg Egg Sharers  ​
Aweeze   . ES/DIVF D/R 27/11 Baseline 19/12 Stims 26/12 EC 08/01/07 

MandyB1971 1st E/S (CARE Manchester) D/R 12/12 Baseline 27/12     

   Waiting to start Egg Sharers  ​
Maz1980 ([email protected]) awaiting 1st appt 11/12     

lounea ES/IVF August (awaiting update)     

seabreeze 1st ES Initial consultation 21st Sept    

CJ ICSI/ES baseline 25/01 EC 07/02 ET 09/02     

Dolphin01 ES/IVF changing clinic TX Jan 07 ES appt 11/12  

Lady Tara ES/IVF 1st appt 03/10 starting E/S in Jan       

Jetabrown (Lister) ES 1st appt 13/11    

Rhonda just starting out... bloods 02/11 TX Jan 2007     

Kateag(Lister) ... cycle abandoned 30/10 review 13/11     

MJP Awaiting first appt at lister for eggshare 15/11     

Evette (Lister) awaiting bloods and matching     

Sallyanne1 1st ES/IVF (CARE Nottingham) 1st appt es co-ord 15/01/07     

Essa (Cromwell Darlington) counselling appt 07/12    

Miss TC (Cromwell Darlington) recipient awaiting matching for her dreams to come true!!   

Mouse14 ES early 2007    

Birdiew ES (cromwell Darlington) D/R 18/12 Baseline 09/01/07    

Egg share inbetweenies​
@[email protected] 1st ES/IVF Jan 06  Awaiting follow up/update 

Pickle_99_uk (cromwell, Darlington) 1st ES/ICSI March  2nd ES/ICSI June   Taking time out until easter 2007   

ClareyRose 1st ES/IVF Mar/Apr awaiting further update   

flo-jo 1st ES Feb/Mar.... OHSS FET May awaiting update   

nedwards ES/IVF April   awaiting follow up/update 

 xxxxMissNawtyxxxx ES/IVF Apr   

Lou_F ES/ICSI Mar/Apr...... Embie didnt divide  

Babywish ES/ICSI May   Follow up appt 15/06 awaiting update 

sweet_kitty ES/ICSI may   

Kamac80 Looking into eggshare  

FluffyHelen9999 (Lister) Taking time out, tubes removed 04/09 planning FET after recovery  

sos ES/IVF April awaiting update 

kia ES/IVF August   

Feistyblue (Lister) ES/ICSI Sept   

Mrs_H (SEFC) ES/IVF Sept  taking time out with DH,  

Mrs Redcap (cromwell, Darlington) ES/IVF aug/sep  hoping for a miracle in 2007   

Nicky1 (cromwell, Darlington) ES/ICSI Oct 06 tx abandoned   

Alexia (Lister) ES/ICSI Oct/Nov 06  

Ritzisowner (LWC, Cardiff) OHSS 4 frosties for FET in 2007     

Fin ES/ICSI Nov/Dec  

*Anyone else who wishes to be added either post or send me an IM

Emxx*


----------



## Renee_

Thanks everyone for being so lovely, Alexia, kateag, Mandy, Maz .........

You were all completely right about the posh thing, We had nothing to worry about. Thank god because we had to go to the intial consultation on the train and used the underground - we got lost - and turned up looked well roughed up! hehe. But they were lovely. The nurse who done my pelvic scan was a bit abrupt but apart from that all good.

Lol at Mandy for rockN up to your app on cycle and in leathers! hehe - I can just see a little sidecar for future bubbie! 

So i`ve just got to get CMV and Chromosonal studies bloods and then we were told id start on the pill straight away - So we`ll be joining you all soon........

Anyhow, we`ll all be super positive for 2007 because of excessive chocolate consumption at crimbo we`ll be exploding with happy endorphins 


xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Renee_

Oh yeah..........

Has anyone managed to get their CMV & Chromosonal studies bloods done at their GP? Am i right in thinking the results for those take longer - like 6 weeks?

xxx


----------



## *kateag*

Hi hun, Im glad it went well for you!! Dont worry about getting lost! I wouldnt have a clue where I was meant to be going if dh wasnt with me! Bet you cant wait to start the pill!!! How mad does that feel though!

About the bloods, I had those ones done at Lister as my gp couldnt do them, so if yours cant just call up and say you need to go in and get them done, they wont charge you for them, but yes they do take about 6 weeks to get them back. They are the longest. 

xxxx


----------



## Renee_

Thanks kate!

Yeah my dp was worse than me though lol - he`d never been on the tubes haha. Yep cant wait to start the pill  - Its so exciting once you start making progress hey!?

Well i`ll ask GP tomorow then - Helps if it doesn`t cost at clinic aswell then. I ve still got to have the repeat HIV on Feb 1st - But i heard they start the pill before that anyway.........Hopefully!

Thankyou!!!!


----------



## alexia

Evette

Glad to hear the consultation went well.
My gp was happy to do the cmv and chromosmal and CF but had to get forms sent from a hospital which wasnt local. These took the longest. 
Alexia


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya Ladies

Evette glad that ur appt went well, cant answer about the gp and blood test but u could always ask they can only say no!

Alexia lovely to hear from you sweetie, how r u hun all ready for christmas!

Kate how r u darling hope ur doing ok
hows boo
did u get her to see father christmas

Maz hope that ur doing ok, things are moving along thats fabulous news
hope that brandon is ok

Lou hope that ur doing ok and that af hasnt been too bad
hoping its gonna be the last one for a long while

Shelley hope ur feeling ok hun not long now til the scan  
not sure when ur anniversary is but wanted to say  now in case i miss it (if i havent already!)

Mouse hello sweetie hope all is well with u

Amanda hows the down reg going hun
I have to say sorry cos i forgot to move u up to the right bit will do it in a mo and i even missed it earlier what am i like eh!

Hugs to anyone i missed i am just getting ready for x factor the final yippee

DH is getting ready for his works party woohoo!

I will be in chat later on 830-10 if anyone fancys a natter!

Emxx


----------



## Dolphin01

Hi ya Ladies
Just a quick one from me as we are off out now....I just wanted to say if anyone is planning on the cinema soon I would recommend Holiday (starring Kate Winslet and Jude Law) Me and DH went to see it last night and it really was worth it...I will be buying it when it comes out on dvd   
Hope everyone is well
Chat later
Luv Ruth xx


----------



## *kateag*

Hi girls, 

Ruth, I really want to see the holiday, have to drag dh down there one evening! 

Ems, we did go see father xmas and it was BRILLIANT! We had a drama getting there though, train was delayed (we were making it an adventure for Holly!) so instead of reaching Knightsbridge by 8, we got there at 9.20! Then we joined the HUGE queue and they came round with tickets for people to come back at certain times, ours was 11, so we walked round harrods for a hour, had a krispy kreme donut and a hot choc and then joined another queue! I was queueing next to Sheree Murphy and her mum and 2 kids, who are the spitting image of their dad and then I walked into Ronan Keating!   I didnt even recognise him til dh said DID YOU SEE WHO YOU WALKED INTO!!!!!! OOpps!

Santa was brilliant though, and they really go all out for the kids! Got some great pics!!!! 

We will be going up each year, and I told dh that next year there will be 2 kids in the picture!!!

Dh had to do some photos today but he is now home so we are having a chilling evening!

Hope you all ok, this time next week is XMAS EVE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

xxx


----------



## AmandaB1971

Hi all

Sheree Murphy was on Portland Babies on Thursday last week! (A bit of useless information for you!!  )

I'll forgive you for not moving me up Em! 

I cant stop tonight as haven't checked my boards all day so have a bit of catching up to do!

Here's a big   for you all

Amanda xxxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya

Amanda

I have seen sheree on portland babies before hun

Hows ur headaches

Thanks for being so forgiving lmao

when is u baseline so i can put it in??

I just want to say welcome to birdiew (sarah)
wishing u lots of luck for ur injection training and down regging tomorrow

I will be letting this thread run til new years eve so get comfy in ur current home wont u!

Love to all
Emxx


----------



## AmandaB1971

Hi Em

They're changeable really!  Somedays they are blinding and other days they are bearable.  I think they are moving more towards bearable more often now I'm getting used to the drugs I guess.  Also I've slowed down considerably since starting d/r because it's making me so tired and I think the heads might've been worse because I was still trying to carry on at the same pace. So being kind to myself now!  Dh also being very kind and rushing round like a demented wasp doing everything which is v nice!

Baseline Scan is on 27th hun.

Take Care

Amanda xxx


----------



## Guest

well girls, i nearly commited murder on saturday  

i told dh that he cant have a drink xmas day cos hes got S/A on 27th, he said that theres no way he aint having a drink and i should just cancel the appt and make a new one
(he used to drink heavily which resulted in us splitting for a few months and this is something he would have said before!)
i was really upset and i was pacing round the house ignoring him, ranting and raving under my breath when dh came into the kitchen,
he asked whats up? to which i replied quite sharpley NOTHINGS UP!
he started to grin and said that he was only joking and that he would never put drink before us and that i should know that cos he loves me blah blah blah.

i was FUMIN   it was such a nasty joke to play! the funny bit was that he meant to say straight after NOT REALLY! but got sucked into the tv and forgot all about it.  

MEN you cant live with em and you cant stab em either!


----------



## sallyanne1

Ive got my first appointment          
I had a call and was told i did have one booked for the 27th of this month but the es nurse person? wont be back now till mid Jan or they hope she will. So i have got an appointment for the 15th Jan   . Im sooooooo excited about it. Can anyone tell me what the first appointment will be like? And does it mean that my FSH and LH are good if its with the es co-ordinator? I havent even told dh yet coz he is on his motorbike test  . Come on 2007 yay

Luv sally x x


----------



## AmandaB1971

Hi Sallyanne

The ES Nurse will go through all the legal and moral implications of Egg Sharing, she will also arrange for any blood tests you may need and fill in the HFEA Green Form with you.  Depending on how your clinic operate she may then refer you to the counsellor.  We did all our appts in one day but some clinics spread them out over a few appts.  Either way, it's good news and you're well on your way Hunny!

 to your dh with his bike test!   he passes.  Cant be that hard I passed mine first time!   Has he got a bike/is he buying a bike?

Take Care Sally

Amanda xxx


----------



## Guest

sallyanne, your with care aint ya? dont worry about the green form, you get to do it at home. i got told not to fill it out til ive had my councilling and take it in with me when we have our first appt with the con.
the initial appointment itself is easy peasy, infact at mine i was telling her what happens cos i learnt it all off here  
also think of any questions you have eg, when do you pay and how much ( i was under the impression that the hfea charge was in with the £500 but its not!)

other than that its really straight forward


----------



## *kateag*

Sallyanne great news hun! Hopefully with xmas and new year the time will fly! Everything crossed for you and dh with his test! My dh is desperate to have a motorbike!

Maz I cant understand the hump!!! At least he* was *joking!!!

xxx


----------



## Dolphin01

Just a quick post from me ladies as DS is poorly so off to have lots of hugs.....Just to let you know that Against all odds is on tonight...You probably already know that but just for any of you that thought its on tomorrow,its not.... 
Will chat later on hopefully
Luv Ruth xx


----------



## Guest

ta ruth, i thought it was on tomorrow   x

kate hun, i got the hump cos before we split up he would have said what he did but meant it. basically beer ruled his life and he put it before me and brandon and i spose i was worried that the old him was surfacing again  

he sure knows how to keep me on my toes hey   xxx


----------



## *kateag*

Oh sorry hun, didnt mean to make a joke of it. Sorry. x


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya ladies

Just a quick one!

Amanda glad the headaches are becoming more bearable hunny

   for 27th
are u having a drink with xmas dinner hun?

Lou thinking of u and sending lots of luck for tomorrows baseline scan       

Ruth so sorry to read that little man is poorly give him a big squeeze from me!

Maz gggrrrr at dh

Sallyanne1 fab news on the appt sweetie  

Love to everyone i have missed

Emxx


----------



## shellyc1190

hi ladies hope u areall well and dandy x x
how i put pics on my profile im proppr stressin trying to do it thanks a very stressed shelly x


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya girls

just a quick one from me today!

Just to say

Lou hope that ur baseline scan has gone well today  

Hope that you are all doing ok

I have a headach and feel sick pre af signs but only day 19 

Not good as tonight is my works night out and having a nightmare as hairdresser has left and cant get appt elsewhere! So off to have a long hot bath, and try and do something with it! Then off to get a new top to wear, maybes people will be liking the top so much they wont look up to my hair!

Oh just to say, DH compensation offer is due in today and we agreed months ago that if it was above a certain amount, that we would self fund a course of icsi so am keeping everything crossed that its enough, if so we plan a cycle of icsi around easter!



Will catch up with u all tomorrow

Love EMxx


----------



## Guest

em  you get what you need hun  x

kate, dont be sorry hun, your not a mind reader   x

im knakered today, dh woke me up at 6 ( i really aint a morning person) 
i spent the day baking 24 mince pies, 18 mince puffs, 20 jam tarts and a special mince pie type thingy for dh.
now ive got all the washing up from it to do  
ive got my counciling appt tomorrow, they will prob have me sectioned    

take care girls, love maz xxx


----------



## *kateag*

Em, got fingers crossed for you hun, really hope you get enough. 

Maz, how many And, how?! I would love to make my own, instead I bought loads!!!

xxx


----------



## allybee17

OMG, I've have just had the wiredest conversation with one of my dd school friends mum!!! i had to go up the lister last Friday to get my bloods taken... i took my 10 year old dd as i don't have anyone close to collect her from school!!!!
apparently she had told her friend that she was coming to the "baby making hospital" with me!!! well the friend went back to her mum and dad and told them the reason my dd was not at school was because she had gone to with her mum to hospital to have sperm put in to  her belly!!!! but she told her mum and dad at dinner.... apparently her father choked on his pasta>>>>>>>>>>>>> kid's huh        just thought I'd share this with you i thought it was very funny he he he


----------



## Guest

allybee, kids are great hey   whenever anyone asks me if were having more babies my ds jumps in and says "no cos mums tubes are wrecked!"  

kate, their easy peasy hun.
heres an easy recipe for ya  

1lb self raising flour,
8oz butter,
2oz icing sugar,
2 egg yolks,
2-4 tbsp cold water
jar of mince meat

rub the butter into the flour, stir in the eggs and add half the water (keep adding until you get a nice soft but not sticky dough)
knead lightly, cut out circles, stick them in a yorkie tin, put in mincemeat, use a little bit of water round the edge and put on tops.
brush a little milk over then put in the oven for 10-15 mins on 190.
take out and sprinkle with a little more icing sugar

now off you go kate, get baking


----------



## *kateag*

Hmmm, alternativley, I could:

Pick up keys and purse

Go to Tescos

Buy Packet

Come home and drink wine. 

hehhehehe!! Ta maz hun, I might just have a go you know!


----------



## allybee17

hey Kate another way to "make" your own home made mice pie's is ....
go to tesco buy some jus-roll puff pastry and the jar of mice meat a little bit of rolling and cutting and you'll be done in no time and you can say you made them all yourself because technically you did  Thats how i plan to do them but you are a bit buggered when some one comments on how wonderfull the pastry is and can they have your recipe!!!!! he he x


----------



## allybee17

Can SOMEONE TELLME HOW TO PUT A TICKER BAR ON MY MESSAGES ??


----------



## aweeze

No need to shout!  

Here ya go this is a link to the ticker guide from tech support - tells ya how to do it! http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=45976.0

Hope that helps 

Lou
X


----------



## *kateag*

at lou!!!

Thanks for the tip hun, think I will stick with my shop bought ones!


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya girls

I did check in earlier but there were no new messages!

Glad to see ur all about 

Kate why not do as i do, go to asda and buy their fresh mince pies with added brandy yum yum!!

and they do some without brandy too so Boo can enjoy some too!!

i can definitly reccomend the ones without brandy not that i am endorsing them   but they are yummy, dh doesnt like them so he bought me a pack and said make sure u eat them before the best before date no probs there dear they all gone so hence bought some more but spotted the brandy laced ones 

a little bit of what u fancy and all that!

Lou honey hope yr ok

Ally hope u can sort yrself a ticker out honey

i have just had dinner, and ate it all up, dh will be very pleased  as i havent finished a meal for over a week! Tho have been poorly with headaches and like Amanda my new best friend is 4head

Hope ur all ok

If u need anything or have any updates or anyone wants adding (ally do u want adding to the list) just shout!

I still havent heard anything from my clinic so seriously contemplating movng to care at notts

Maz do u know the cost approx for initial consultation??

Need to sweet talk dh  as he likes the cons well so do i but if we are self funding i want things perfect no stressing!
and i can also have my nhs cycle there too!

Catch u laters
Emxx


----------



## Guest

em, pm'd you hun   xxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Thanks maz honey!

Hope ur all ok

We have just got back from tesco!

Will have to pop to asda on saturday for a few bits and bobs tho but got the majority of it done thankfully!

am just writing a list whilst its fresh in my mind what we need to get lol

Me and lists eh!!

Will catch up with u all tomorrow    and  all round

Love Emx


----------



## allybee17

hiya sorry to be a bit dumb but i've been to the ticker website made my ticker bar up but did not understand how to put it on my profile or any of my messages  i am a ickkle bit fick like that humph x any help please


----------



## allybee17

I'm not so thick i did it   who's a clever girl?? 

it was actually really easy as like everything on the internet just a matter of taking time to read things!!!!

so everyone ready for the big day??
why is it you think about Christmas for about 2 months before it and then it's all over in 2 days..... and the worst thing is you spend so much money on food but boxing day you can never find anting to eat amazing truly is   allybee x


----------



## MissSunshine

Hi all

Em I was wondering If you could please update me on the list, as I start D/R on 9th January!!! Excited or what!!!!

Hope you all well, Rhonda.xxxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Egg Sharing Buddies!!   ​
 Egg Share Buddies Miracles ​
Fluffyhelen9999  aug 2004 

Shazia  ES/IVF  15/02    

kellydallard  Sept     ITS TWINS!!!! EDD 04/06/07     

kateag  Oct 2002 

ladytara  

 Dolphin01  2004 

Janey02 Natural whilst awaiting ES  born 22/09/06   

Gorgelocks ES/IVF  EDD 28/11/06      

 Ladymoonlight Natural  EDD 08/12/06   

Fuzzier    EDD 25/01/07   

Tweetie EDD 15/02/07  born 28/11/06    

Panda     

Topcat IVF      

NICWIM IVF sept    EDD 07/06/07     

Endometriosislass sept  12 wk scan 06/12  EDD 03/06/07   

Tazza Miracle    

shellyc1190  04/12   Scan 22/12   

  Egg Sharers!!   ​
   Stimming Egg sharers  ​
   Down reg Egg Sharers  ​
Aweeze   . ES/DIVF D/R 27/11 Baseline 19/12 Stims 26/12 EC 08/01/07 

MandyB1971 1st E/S (CARE Manchester) D/R 12/12 Baseline 27/12     

Birdiew ES (cromwell Darlington) D/R 18/12 Baseline 09/01/07    

   Waiting to start Egg Sharers  ​
Maz1980 ([email protected]) Scan and DH SA 27/12, cons appt 17/01/07 D/R Feb 2007     

lounea ES/IVF August (awaiting update)     

seabreeze 1st ES Initial consultation 21st Sept    

CJ ICSI/ES baseline 25/01 EC 07/02 ET 09/02     

Dolphin01 ES/IVF changing clinic TX Jan 07 ES appt 11/12  

Lady Tara ES/IVF 1st appt 03/10 starting E/S in Jan       

Jetabrown (Lister) ES 1st appt 13/11    

Rhonda just starting out... D/R 09/01/07     

Kateag(Lister) ... cycle abandoned 30/10 review 13/11     

MJP Awaiting first appt at lister for eggshare 15/11     

Evette (Lister) awaiting bloods and matching     

Sallyanne1 1st ES/IVF (CARE Nottingham) 1st appt es co-ord 15/01/07     

Essa (Cromwell Darlington) counselling appt 07/12    

Miss TC (Cromwell Darlington) recipient awaiting matching for her dreams to come true!!   

Mouse14 ES early 2007    

Egg share inbetweenies​
@[email protected] 1st ES/IVF Jan 06  Awaiting follow up/update 

Pickle_99_uk (cromwell, Darlington) 1st ES/ICSI March  2nd ES/ICSI June   Taking time out until easter 2007   

ClareyRose 1st ES/IVF Mar/Apr awaiting further update   

flo-jo 1st ES Feb/Mar.... OHSS FET May awaiting update   

nedwards ES/IVF April   awaiting follow up/update 

 xxxxMissNawtyxxxx ES/IVF Apr   

Lou_F ES/ICSI Mar/Apr...... Embie didnt divide  

Babywish ES/ICSI May   Follow up appt 15/06 awaiting update 

sweet_kitty ES/ICSI may   

Kamac80 Looking into eggshare  

FluffyHelen9999 (Lister) Taking time out, tubes removed 04/09 planning FET after recovery  

sos ES/IVF April awaiting update 

kia ES/IVF August   

Feistyblue (Lister) ES/ICSI Sept   

Mrs_H (SEFC) ES/IVF Sept  taking time out with DH,  

Mrs Redcap (cromwell, Darlington) ES/IVF aug/sep  hoping for a miracle in 2007   

Nicky1 (cromwell, Darlington) ES/ICSI Oct 06 tx abandoned   

Alexia (Lister) ES/ICSI Oct/Nov 06  

Ritzisowner (LWC, Cardiff) OHSS 4 frosties for FET in 2007     

Fin ES/ICSI Nov/Dec  

*Anyone else who wishes to be added either post or send me an IM

Emxx*


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya girls

Just what i like to see!!

Lots of good positive news coming in!

Rhonda fab news about u being matched and starting D/R early jan fab news!

Alexia fab news on you being matched also wonderful news!

Shelly hope that u and dh had a wonderful  and wishing u lot of  for ur 1st scan tomorrow   

Lou not long til u start stimming!

Ruth hope all is ok with u how is little man hope hes feeling much better

Sarah hope that d/r is going ok

Amanda hope ur well honey

maz how r u and brandon is he getting excited

Kate hope ur well hun how is boo is she excited

Ally hi there hun how is DD

Love to all

Emxx


----------



## allybee17

hi ya my dd is fine off schoolnow and getting all excited for Christmas day!!!!! made me laugh as she's past the age f believing in Santa..... but still wants to take a stocking to bed.... just in case 

Funny thing has happened regarrding my DP blood test results he had his hep b and c and HIV done about a month ago but we've just found out that they have not given us the results of his HIV test because they want him to have councilling first!!!!!! but after he had an argument with them saying that he don't want it or need it they have told him that he can have the results a month late very strange!!!!! anyones DP or DH had to have councilling to have a HIV test??


----------



## Mrs_H

Just wanted to pop over and wish you all a very merry christmas   

Really hope 2007 will be a record year for BFP's for you all,

lots of love luck & baby dust to you all   

Love Sara xxxx​


----------



## Dolphin01

Tis the season to be Jolly fa la la la la la la la la
Sorry thats enough of that but for the first time in a few weeks it feels like Christmas....We are off to get a few odds and sods and later we are off to the German market in Birmingham...I'm excited...  
See I'm a big kid really....
Hope all you lovely ladies are well
Luv Ruth xx


----------



## *kateag*

Ooooh i really wanted to go to a xmas market but couldnt find one anywhere near us!!! Have fun hun! 

It will feel like xmas at about 4pm when dh finally finishes his work!!
xxx


----------



## Guest

em, brandon is soooo excited, not quite as much as me tho   i wake up every hour, and im up at six! dh tells me not to wake brandon up  so i just bang around a bit  .
brandons one of them kids that dont get up till 10 when he's off school, even if santas comin!  
and em, ive got some dates (dont know which one you want to use) if you can update me on the list   27th dec scan &dh's s/a, 17th jan consultants appt, and almost deff feb D/R  
(apparently my con has a habit of matching his patients before he's even met them  

allybee, neither of us had counciling before getting our hiv bloods results  we had ours done at the docs and i picked up the results at the docs so i knew we were ok even before the clinic did   ive never heard of having counciling for a blood test result  

to all the girls with kiddies, have a lovely xmas, enjoy every minuite, we know how fast they grow up hey  

to all the ladies without   enjoy xmas girls, get tottally ****** cos 2007 is gonna be lucky and next xmas the only drink you will be preparing is baby milk  

c'mon girls, loads of positive thoughts for 2007                            

as far as im concerned i got my xmas gift early, a great website where ive met fantasic friends. i wouldn't even be doing ivf if it wasn't for this site
so c'mon ladies, raise a glass (or mug off coffee/tea or bottle of water  )
to FERTILITY FRIENDS, MEL & TONY, MOST OF US COULD HAVE NEVER SURVIVED INFERTILTY WITHOUT YOU    

also to ALL THE LADIES THAT HAVE BEEN TO HELL AND BACK, BUT ARE STILL HERE FIGHTING, AND HELPING OTHERS TO STAY STRONG    

thankyou everyone  
loadsa love n hugs, maz xxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya girls

I am not posting much today well not just at the moment  

To start with i just wanted to say wish u all a very merry christmas from me ian and Bouncer!!

Maz ur almost right re the baby milk! altho i dont think i will be altho i will be sporting bump and drinking juice !!  and u thought i was going to be negative

For those of you who join us on the lucky 7 bubble thread, I am renaming it on new years eve  especially for the lucky 2007!! Bet ur all gonna be wondering its new name now arent ya oh well give u something to look forward to after u have opened all ur pressies!

On something else that Maz said......... Mel and Tony........ who provide this wonderful site to all us ladies....... without them we wouldnt have made such good friends

they are super arent they, i know when i found the site (or dh did!) i had been told 0 chance of having a baby even via assisted conception, and i dont know where i would be if i hadnt found this wonderful site and had my eyes opened

So in case Tony and Mel are reading this Thank you so much Tony and Mel for starting this wonderful wonderful site!

I will be back later to do some personals with christmas smileys!

Maz i will update ur details on the list

Love to all the lovely eggshare ladies

Emxx


----------



## *kateag*

Awww girls they were really lovely posts!!

Happy Christmas to everyone on here, from Me, Dh and Boo, all you wonderful ladies who have helped me so much during this year, I dont know what I would have done without this site, especially this section. 

You have helped me so much, and I doubt I would have even had one attempted cycle if it hadnt been for you!!

Here's to the back of 2006 and the start of our LUCKY YEAR!(Cant wait to see what its called em!) I'm not sure if Ill be making bottles next xmas but I certainly plan to have a MASSIVE stomach and bossing everyone around while I sit and cook a bubba or 2!!!!!!!!!!!

You are all brilliant mates, and my special mate marmite, you are a star!!! Love ya all loads!

Me
xxx


----------



## alexia

MERRY CHRISTMAS TO YOU ALL!!!!!

May the New year bring you all ur dreams.

Thanks for the card Kate....did u get urs?? What a lovely message u wrote.

Im still feeling a bit baa humbug. This year has been the toughest by far so bring on 2007!!!!!

Hope u all have a festive time.

Big love to u all, thanks for all ur support. I dont know what i would of done without u all.

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## MissSunshine

I'd definitely 2nd or 3rd or 4th what Maz has said!!!!

I really couldn't of coped without the wonderful ladies on this site, it has been a complete God send to me and David(it save's him from the rants!!   WEEELLLLLLL sometimes!!!  )

I look forward to saying goodbye to 2006, and eagerly await 2007. It's gonna be our year ladies!!! I can just feel it. 

Merry Christmas  to you all, and if I don't manage to get on over the next couple of days I hope you all get everything you want and deserve!!!

Love to you all, Rhonda.xxxx


----------



## shellyc1190

hi everyone we nearly the big day all excited xxxxxxx
well we had a lovely anniversary xxx
had first scan yesterday and juniour was there flickering his little heart it was a brill moment for us xxxx
hope you all have a great xmas 
love to you all
love shelly xx


----------



## aweeze

*Just dropping by to wish a very








to all my egg share friends!
And a happy & healthy 2007
May your dreams come true! 
Love, Lou xxx*


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya ladies

Just popping in to say 

and wish you and ur dh/dp and families

a very merry christmas

Hope that santa is kind to u all

Thank you to everyone for their kindness within this thread and elsewhere and Lou thanks for ur kind IM u truly are a gem not long til stimming now!!

Shelly santa has been early to you honey fantastic news on the scan
Have u got an EDD yet hun?

Love to each and every one of u and Boo Kerescen and any other little ones i have forgotten

Love Emxx


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺

Merry Christmas to my fellow Egg sharing buddies  

I hope all your dreams come true in 2007

Lots of love and best wishes to you all 

Nicky

x x x


----------



## *~Nic~*

Hi All,
Long time no 'speak'.....apologies I have been looking in every now and then and my thoughts have been with you all!
Hope you are all having a fab xmas.

Not much to report from me other than I am having a BOY    

Love to all.  Heres to lots of BFPs for all eggsharers and recipients in 2007  

Nic  xxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya ladies

Hope that u have all had a lovely christmas and boxing day!

Nic lovely to hear from you honey

Congratulations on finding out ur having a little  fantastic news

Love to each and everyone of you

Its almost the start of our year! 2007 will be our year!!

Lov to all

Emxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Egg Sharing Buddies!!   ​
 Egg Share Buddies Miracles ​
Fluffyhelen9999  aug 2004 

Shazia  ES/IVF  15/02    

kellydallard  Sept     ITS TWINS!!!! EDD 04/06/07     

kateag  Oct 2002 

ladytara  

 Dolphin01  2004 

Janey02 Natural whilst awaiting ES  born 22/09/06   

Gorgelocks ES/IVF  EDD 28/11/06      

 Ladymoonlight Natural  EDD 08/12/06   

Fuzzier  EDD 25/01/07  born 26/12/06   

Tweetie EDD 15/02/07  born 28/11/06    

Panda     

Topcat IVF      

NICWIM IVF sept    EDD 07/06/07     

Endometriosislass sept   EDD 03/06/07   

Tazza Miracle    

shellyc1190  04/12   Scan 22/12   

  Egg Sharers!!   ​
   Stimming Egg sharers  ​
Aweeze   . ES/DIVF D/R 27/11 Baseline 19/12 Stims 27/12 EC 08/01/07 

MandyB1971 1st E/S (CARE Manchester) D/R 12/12 Stims 27/12 scan 03/01/07     

   Down reg Egg Sharers  ​
Birdiew ES (cromwell Darlington) D/R 18/12 Baseline 09/01/07    

   Waiting to start Egg Sharers  ​
Maz1980 ([email protected]) Scan and DH SA 27/12, cons appt 17/01/07 D/R Feb 2007     

lounea ES/IVF August (awaiting update)     

seabreeze 1st ES Initial consultation 21st Sept    

CJ ICSI/ES baseline 25/01 EC 07/02 ET 09/02     

Dolphin01 ES/IVF changing clinic TX Jan 07 ES appt 11/12  

Lady Tara ES/IVF 1st appt 03/10 starting E/S in Jan       

Jetabrown (Lister) ES 1st appt 13/11    

Rhonda just starting out... D/R 09/01/07     

Kateag(Lister) ... cycle abandoned 30/10 review 13/11     

MJP Awaiting first appt at lister for eggshare 15/11     

Evette (Lister) awaiting bloods and matching     

Sallyanne1 1st ES/IVF (CARE Nottingham) 1st appt es co-ord 15/01/07     

Essa (Cromwell Darlington) counselling appt 07/12    

Miss TC (Cromwell Darlington) recipient awaiting matching for her dreams to come true!!   

Mouse14 ES early 2007    

Egg share inbetweenies​
@[email protected] 1st ES/IVF Jan 06  Awaiting follow up/update 

Pickle_99_uk (cromwell, Darlington) 1st ES/ICSI March  2nd ES/ICSI June   Taking time out until easter 2007   

ClareyRose 1st ES/IVF Mar/Apr awaiting further update   

flo-jo 1st ES Feb/Mar.... OHSS FET May awaiting update   

nedwards ES/IVF April   awaiting follow up/update 

 xxxxMissNawtyxxxx ES/IVF Apr   

Lou_F ES/ICSI Mar/Apr...... Embie didnt divide  

Babywish ES/ICSI May   Follow up appt 15/06 awaiting update 

sweet_kitty ES/ICSI may   

Kamac80 Looking into eggshare  

FluffyHelen9999 (Lister) Taking time out, tubes removed 04/09 planning FET after recovery  

sos ES/IVF April awaiting update 

kia ES/IVF August   

Feistyblue (Lister) ES/ICSI Sept   

Mrs_H (SEFC) ES/IVF Sept  taking time out with DH,  

Mrs Redcap (cromwell, Darlington) ES/IVF aug/sep  hoping for a miracle in 2007   

Nicky1 (cromwell, Darlington) ES/ICSI Oct 06 tx abandoned   

Alexia (Lister) ES/ICSI Oct/Nov 06  

Ritzisowner (LWC, Cardiff) OHSS 4 frosties for FET in 2007     

Fin ES/ICSI Nov/Dec  

*Anyone else who wishes to be added either post or send me an IM

Emxx*


----------



## Guest

hiya girls
hope your all having a wicked xmas  
ive got my appt tomoro for my scan, i havent had an internal scan before, im dreading it   im a bit worried about dh's sample cos hes drank quite a bit these last few days  
i'll let you know how it goes.

loadsa love to everyone, love maz xxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Good Luck Maz and DH for ur appts!!

      

      

love Emxxx​


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya maz

Honey hope ur appts go well tomorrow sweetheart

Do try not to worry too much about dh swimmers

They do say that it takes about 3 months to make the little men!

Easy for me to say tho cos i know i always worry about dh!

will be thinking of you

All my love
Emxx


----------



## Guest

awww ty em   your a sweetie


----------



## alexia

Hi girls

Merry CHristmas to you all. Hope you all had a festive one!

Nic- congrats on the news if a baby boy...how are things??

Maz-hope all went well at the appt today. 

The   came a bit late so i started the pill on monday and hopefully in  2 wks time il be d/r.

Have a great new year  peeps!!!

Alexia x


----------



## *kateag*

Hi girlies, hope you all had a lovely xmas, thanks for the message for Boo Em, Will tell her in the morning, as she looks at the comp when Im on here cos she loves all the pictures and angels!! She had a fantastic 2 days and is absolutly shattered so went to bed at 7!!!

Nic, great news on a little boy!!! Its gone soooo fast! Has anyone heard from Kelly lately??

Alexia, good to hear you on the pill already!! Not long to go hun!!! Wooohooo!! 

Maz, hope the scan went well hun!

xxxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya Girls

First of all, i just wanted to post to say

Another of our egg share miracles have arrived

heres the link

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=79508.msg1070442#msg1070442

Fuzzier who a few of u may remember, had her little boy yesterday morning!

Am sure u will all join me in saying congratulations!!

moving on from that.......

maz hope that ur appts went well honey       

Lou hope the first stimming jab went well my sweet        I did blow u to 77 but couldnt manage the other couple other hundred for a treble!

Amanda hope that ur baseline scan went well honey       

Kate glad to read that Boo has had a wonderful two days

Ruth hope that u and little fella are well hows lee
hope u had a fab christmas

Alexia sorry to read that ur af was late but good to hear that your now on the pill wont be long til ur d/r honey

I know that kelly(endo) was having pc probs but was hoping to be back online asap

Maybe Nicky will be able to update us as/when she sees the message

Havent heard from KellyD hope shes ok and oliver had a wonderful christmas the last one without his brother/sister (s) !!

I was back to work today and am feeling bushed so will catch up more tomorrow

Love to all

Emxx


----------



## AmandaB1971

Hi Everyone

Hope you all had a fab christmas!  We did, although we're shattered now as we've been globe-trotting for a couple of days visiting rellys!

Did my first stimms jab tonight (or rather dh did! ) and it went ok, so next goal post is scan next wednesday 3rd jan.

Will catch up properly tomorrow as have very nasty buserelin headache today! 

TTFN

Amanda xxxxx

PS Em can I hutch up the list now hunny!


----------



## Martha Moo

Amanda

Thats fab news that ur stimming 

Glad that af finally arrived yay!!

I have shifted u up the list  

Love Emxx

ps well done dh too!


----------



## aweeze

Hello all! 

Hope you all had a lovely xmas. It was all adults on Christmas day for us - I was so busy with the preparations and catering etc that it just seemed to pass me by! Boxing day, we had kiddie xmas, my niece arrived and is with her Daddy (my bro) for the next week! Today was the boring side of the family which included 3 kids under 2.5 and 1 bun in the oven - with 3 out of the 4 cousins being parents, the one who isn't me so tough day! Will be popping in to work tomorrow  

Em - stimms jab was not a walk in the park - the bloomin manufacturer of Merionel have changed the vials and now the mixing needles don't reach to the bottom to draw up all the liquid! It took me 20 mins this morning just to prepare the jab and it nearly went across the room twice!  Then, I must have caught a vein which normally bleeds straight away but it pooled under the skin and I ended up with a painful pea sized clot under the skin - pee'd off? YEP! Will be ringing the clinic tomorrow (hope there's someone there) to see if they can send some longer mixing needles. Seems that I'm going to continue to be tested at all stages on this cycle!!!

Amanda - good news that you are on stimms too! You and I are truly cycle buddies! 

Nic - how lovely - a little boy! congrats hunny!

No more personals I'm afraid as I am totally pooped tonight but back soon. 

Lou
X


----------



## AmandaB1971

Hi Lou

Cycle Buddies and Mod Buddies too! We'll be joined at the hip soon!   

What a nightmare you've had!! Can't believe they dont know the needles dont reach the bottom how stupid is that?  

I hope the clinic are open for you hun, I was well impressed with Care Manchester they've been open everyday including christmas day (christmas day only for emergencies and phone advice) but still I think that's pretty impressive!

Sorry to hear about your pea-sized clot!   Mine bled a bit but it just spurted out onto the cottom wool ball!  (sorry tmi! )

Hope you've got it sorted and today's wasn't too bad.

Em thanks for moving me up the list (and cycle buddies list!)

Catch ya all later

Amanda xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## aweeze

MandyB1971 said:


> Cycle Buddies and Mod Buddies too! We'll be joined at the hip soon!


 

Well, the clinic was closed but there was a mobile number to call - I felt bad as it's not exactly an emergency but it is important to get the full dose so I called and spoke to the doc on call. She said I should be doing it with the vial upside down (which I tried yesterday with little success) - funny I wasn't shown that method 3 cycles ago . Anyway, I'll give it a go tomorrow!

TTFN!

Lou
X


----------



## AmandaB1971

That's poor Lou and I wouldn't worry about ringing her while she's off, they should be open!! 

It makes me v  that they dont spend more time making sure you know what you're doing!  If my best friend wasn't a nurse and hadn't guided us through every step of our stabbing we'd be making a right balls of it! 

TTFN, Better luck tomorrow hun!

Amanda xxxx


----------



## Guest

hi girls,
just nipped on to say my scan went great, all normal  
dh had a bit of trouble doing his bit tho (took 20 mins  ) im a bit worried cos he said he only just managed to cover the bottom of the cup then throw in the fact that hes been drinking quite a bit over xmas  
if we need icsi were gonna have to save up even more  

anyway, gotta go order my chicken madras mmmmmmm

love n hugs, maz xxx


----------



## Guest

ive just rang the clinic and they said that the S/A is fine   although the consultant will decide if we need icsi or not  

hope everyones ok, love maz xxx


----------



## kellydallard

Hi all

Hope you have all had a lovley xmas    its all over so quick isnt it??!! All fine here,babies are moving all over the place,cant wait to find out what flavours they are in Jan  

Just a quick one,thinking of you all though  

Maz-glad your scan went well hunny and fab news that dh's results were ok,I found that Care didnt make you have any procedures/drugs etc unless absolutley necessary so I am hoping that you wont need icsi and you can save some pennies 

Kelly x


----------



## MissSunshine

WOW, 

It's all been very quiet on here for the past couple of days.

Just wanted to pop on and wish everyone a very HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!!!! here's hoping that 2007 bring us all the luck in the world, and the thing we want most, to fulfill our dream of becoming mummies!!!

Love and        to you all, Rhonda.xxxx


----------



## Dolphin01

Ive just come on to wish you all a 


HAPPY NEW YEAR 


Hope 2007 is a great year for all..
Love and best wishes
Ruth,Lee and Kerecsen


----------



## Martha Moo

_Hiya ladies

Sorry i havent posted for a few days

I have been keeping you all in my thoughts

Amanda and Lou especially!

Hope that the stimming is going well       

Shelley hope that ur doing ok, do u have any morning sickness yet?

Nic fab news on  

KellyD lovely to hear from you, how does Oliver feel about being a big brother
ooh cant wait to hear the "flavour" !

Nicky1 hiya hun not be long til u will be starting again       

Rhonda not long til u will be starting down reg bet u r counting down the days!

Alexia how is the pill going

Kate hope that u and boo are doing ok

Sending love and big hugs to all

Aaw i forgot maz so maz hope ur doing ok sweetie and that brandon had a superb christmas

I have had an af from  and i have been confined to home with it so have been checking in on u all but just not posting much

Hoping it will sort itself out soon!

Love to all
Emxx_


----------



## Guest

em, brandons had a wicked xmas, he's just this second gone to bed cos we let him stay up with us to bring the new year in 

HAPPY NEW YEAR GIRLS
2007 is gonna be our year 

loadsa love, maz xxx


----------



## Dolphin01

Em - You forgot me...


----------



## Martha Moo

Ruth

So sorry babe!

My heads been all over the place hence lack of posts

How are you sweetheart
how was ur christmas
how was kerescen

I am just about to start our 2007 threads shortly  

So if anyone writes a post copy it in case i have locked the thread!

love Emxx


----------



## Martha Moo

New home this way ladies

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=80134.0

click on the link for our 2007 home

2007 is our year!!

      

Love Emxx


----------

